# Restaurant search



## joed617

Hi Guy's, Some of you know that the wife and I have been looking to open a restuarant and blues club. We went out lastnight to visit a small club 42 seats and a patio that holds another 20. It's close to major hospitals, colleges, banks and lots of foot traffic. Anyway we had dinner thier lastnight. They serve everything but bbq. So if we deide that this is the place for us we'll make an offer.  We have to set up another appointment with the broker to view the basement, meet the owner of the building and so on. We'll also have to meet the owner of the business and look over the books. They have a license to seel beer and wine . no hard stuff and that is included and also an entertainment license, so that's a biggie. If this is the place for us we'll more than likely introduce the bbq slowly .. for instance .. pulled pork sandwiches and ribs and possibly beef brisket.  The menu they had thier was mostly pasta and sandwiches, rib eye steak and steak tips .. We'll be going back this weekend to see how the place is with the entertainment and see how full it gets. Lts of students in the area and it's on a main street in Boston .. the rent is high so maybe we can work a deal with the owner of the building .. <4.000> a month eeeeeeeeeek .. plus we have pay for utilities .. so if the figures work out and our accountant goes over the books and my brother the lawyer say's it's a go ... we might go for it .. .. Just an update and wanted you folks to know .. 

Thanks folks,
Joe

PS Iam open for suggestions ..


----------



## bwsmith_2000

Good Luck Joe!
     Hope it all works out for you.


----------



## joed617

Hi Bill and thanks .. wouldn't be the first time in the food business.  I may have to have my head examined .. laugh 

Joe


----------



## bigwilly'swickedque

The VERY best of luck Bill!  I'm planning on opening a 'Q joint of my own in a few years but out in Michigan instead of here in New England (CT).  Where exactly in BeanTown are you looking?


----------



## cajunsmoker

Alright Joe, 8) 

If every corner in this area didn't have a BBQ/Steak/Seafood restaurant, I would love to open one up.  But I would definitely have to move to a different area.  

Anyway, I hope it works out for you, I know you have been wanting to do it for a while now.


----------



## up in smoke

Well Joe, sounds like you will have to create a signature sauce or dish for your new restaurant!


----------



## joed617

Carl, It's been in the works for sometime now ..  My wife use to own a recording studio and wants a place large enough <but not too large> to get some good bands <blues> into the club and she's been doing research and contacting people that she knows .. We just seen another place that's for sale so now there are two places .. the location of this place is even better than the one we seen the other night .. and 100 sq' more .. <it's 1100 sq'> not too big.  we are hope they have a basement so we can set up the kitchen and smokers there .. <good thing I have a builders license>  and we have been testing recipes and have the menu's all done .. as well as contacted meat suppliers .. I have to contact the town this week about a liquor license .. If we decide to buy the fist place they already have a liquor license <beer, wine and nothing over 20% alco.> so we'd have to apply for hard stuff ..  It's not the 1st business I have bought so I'm not a virgin .. :) 

Joe


----------



## up in smoke

Iâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]ve got my fingers crossed!


----------



## joed617

Rodger, That's funny.. The wife said she would like to move to Lousiana and open a rib joint.. I said that would be like moving to Italy and opening an Italian restraunt .. laugh

Joe


----------



## bigwilly'swickedque

Hey Joe, we have a place here in Hartford called Black Eyed Sallys.  It started off as a small Q joint and blues club that you could barely squeeze into and it basically exploded!  They've expanded 4 times to handle the business.  Boston needs a good Que and Blues joint and there's tons of talent that plays the New England circuit.


----------



## joed617

Hey BigWilly, How goees it?  We use to have a place here.. It wasn't all that good .. "The house of Blues"  they closed a li'l over a year ago.  There is some talent here, a few advertise Blues jams but,  They wern't that good .. We'll start small and if works out we'll expand .. time will tell .. great college town though, Lotta students just moved back .. I call it "The invasion of the U-hauls"  We're looking for a good mix of people .. a nice friendly place with good food/service and Blues .. The location of the 1st place we looked at was good.. we'll meet the owner this sunday and view the kitchen/basement and get alot of info. We'll have to meet the owner of the building as well .. The other place the rent is 4 grand also .. as is the 1st place is doing 360,000. in business with a 50g cash flow .. and the food we had there wasn't all that good ... and it has a patio for the summer months .. sooo we have been busy .. popping asprin right and left here .. laugh 
Joe


----------



## big-e

sounds like an adventure.  Have you decided what to call the place once you've chosen a location?


----------



## joed617

Hi Big E, Yes to both questions.. The name of the joint will be *"Smoken' Joe's BBQ and Blues"* and we found a location. It was between 2 locations that we have been looking at.  We have seen both over the past week or so visiting them as a customer .. talking to surrounding businesses and people on the street.  Walking the streets in the area in the evenings to see the surrounding clubs and foot traffic, Parking was also important and visiting local clubs as well. We'll be incorperated by weeks end and will be doing number crunching also to make sure everything works as close to the plan as possible. The location of both places were great, the deciding factor was  size of the kitchen and the size of the leased space as well as the cost per sq.' .. we gained a few steps this week, closer to our goals... I can't give the location until papers are passed right now .. and we won't take control of the place until the beer and wine license are transfered. <no sence opening a rib joint with out beer> So now we just have to make an offer to purchase the existing business and that may be as soon as next week. The owner wants to move back to CA.  so that is in our favor as well .. 

Joe


----------



## cajunsmoker

8)


----------



## monty

Joe,

Please accept my most sincere wishes for your success! I will be in Boston next May for a bit and I will drop in wherever you are!

Cheers!
Monty


----------



## joed617

Thanks Rodger and Monty,  We've been working hard on this one .. I'm exausted and haven't even started cooking yet.  Been working on the menu for 6 months now.. I'll go over it again and again .. The wife is making contact with her connections in the music industry to get the word out.  Now the biggie, I have to find a good indoors smoker. I've come across a few around the 10g range.  Monty that would be great, I'll buy you a beer or 2 :)  anyone interested in buying a huge double wok? Actually we're going to tell her that we don't need it as well as the asian glassware, pictures on the wall and so one as well as her inventory so we can hagle with the price :) also the walls are too clean for a bbq joint . kinda pale yellow .. so a paint job is needed .. and we have some pics of our trip to Nawleans, Mississippi and TN ... the old highway 51, stax recordings .. this should work out well .. I'm beat but jazzed up.. we spoke to alot of folks in the area about a BBQ joint and hey seemed to love to the idea .. market research at it's finest .. 

Now for a drink .. :) Thanks Guy's, I'll keep you updated .. any info on commerical indoor smokers would be helpful.

Your Bro in Smoke'N,

Joe


----------



## cajunsmoker

I'll be on the lookout for the indoor smoker Joe, BBQ joints come and go pretty fast around here.  May find someone in the mood to sell :D


----------



## vulcan75001

Joe
Congrats.. and GOOD LUCK !!!! on your ventures...everything WILL work out for ya...patience has it's virtues....

Later
Richard


----------



## vulcan75001

Joe..

I stumbled on this site...quite by accident...don't know if this is what you might be looking for...
WWW.southern-pride.com

Good luck
Richard


----------



## monty

Good Morning, Joe!

On my third cup of coffee and just told the boss I was staying home today! Getting independant in my old age!

Dumb question time. What woods do you plan to use and are you going to be able to have a local supplier? Will you be using chps, chunks, splits? Will you have the space to store a good amount? Just curious. Another sign of old age  :) 

Cheers!


----------



## big-e

Sounds like you have done your homework.  Just sitting here reading I am very excited. I could only imagine how you must feel. Congrats.


----------



## joed617

Morning Monty,  2nd cup for me. We plan on using Apple, Oak and Hickory. As far as Splits, chunks <no chips> would depend on the smoker.  There is plenty of space behind the building for wood storage as well as TONS of parking.  I have seen some smokers that uses splits and would burn <I think it was> 2 splits every 8 hours but I could be wrong .. I'll have to check it out again.
 

Joe


----------



## monty

Sounds good, Joe!

TONS of parking? Got to be near Northeastern, or off the outer part of Storrow Drive! And room for outside storage, too! Man that whole package is a dream for Boston where all the streets were once just footpaths and have not improved in over 250 Years!   :D 

Best wishes, Brother!

Cheers!


----------



## joed617

Big E, How I feel is tired .. I tend to keep things in perspective and not go off the deep end.  When looking to buy a business you can't get emotional and you have to keep your mind focused on the "Business end" Although it is cool to do something that you enjoy and hear people rave about how good the food is and to get paid for it is a plus. But then the business mind takes over again. for an example of the work we have done .. There was a place forsale, the wife and I went to dinner there and we liked that place/location and were interested but there was a TGIF Fridays on the corner that looked new. I went on the net to the corp site of Fridays and looked up all the locations and this one wasn't listed "A Light goes off" So on Friday we went to dinner there and I asked "This place looks new and I was told it had just opened a month ago. There was another club on the corner and my wife went over to the doorman and spoke to him only to find out that the person who owns that club also owned the club that we were looking at. <interestng> So we had our dinner and headed over to the club that was forsale. It was somewhat packed and we stayed all night <they had seating for 42 people> , We spent he evening watching the bands play and noticed that hey took away some tables to make room for the band. <8 seats 2 tables> my childhood math kicked in .. 42 - 8  = 34  Now all the bands were in the place .. 3 bands first was a solo. that was 1 person, the other two bands had 5 people each in them .. so a total od 11 people in the bands taking up seats ...  34 - 11 = 23 people  minus the wife and I came to 21 people. As the bands did thier gig and left some folks followed them .. by the time the last band was on 9 people left including the wife and I and the 2 bartenders. So we made an appointment to see more on sunday.  It was a disgusting kitchen caked up gresase on the stove .. I am sorry I ate there earlier in the week .. To make a long story short .. If you plan on buying a business do you reasearch and put alot of time into it .. ask people, look around .. be alert and stay focused on the business end of it at all times.  I don't have time to be excited just yet .. laugh .. I hope this makes an interesting read .. 

Joe


----------



## joed617

Monty You are good .. my man .. :)  lotta students and hospitals .. banks .. 

Joe


----------



## monty

Bear in mind, dear friend, that I spent a good deal of time pounding the streets of Boston both for myself and at times for Uncle! Don't miss it, believe me!

Daughter went to Northeastern and SIL to Harvard.

The only thing that would get me back there is some business I have to tend to. And I will visit your establishment then!

Cheers!


----------



## joed617

Monty, Boston needs a place like this .. we've done our research and put a deposit on the place. We meet with the bank this week. BTW I also went to NorthEastern back in the 70's. As I said before my wife has connections of the Blues and Soul musicians in the area .. We went to a bar to see someone she knows and has lots of contacts in the sceen and she's going to help us contact the bands other through her.  So far we have the menu's in place.. a good business plan .. I couldn't have done all this without my wife. 

Joe 

PS You have a PM


----------



## monty

Hats off to your wife, Joe! That's one of the things that I miss in my current lifestyle but as I mentioned in a PM that could change soon! And I have already seen the PM you speak of!

Cheers!


----------



## joed617

Thanks Richard, Ithink that is one site I may have missed .. and that is what we are looking for.. 

Joe


----------



## doug123

Good luck Joe, I hope everything works out for you  :D


----------



## ultramag

I have not had much to say here as I have no knowledge of running a successful restaurant. I would however like to wish you the best of luck and I hope it's as big as you want it to be Joe. It sounds like you are getting close and definately have a plan.


----------



## joed617

Hi Chad and thanks,  We meet with the bank this week. The menu has been done for sometime now. The wife is working on the entertainment, She'll keep the job she has now <electrical engineer> so we'll have some income and it will look better when going to the bank.  I'm looking at keg coolers and taps .. have to have a good beer selection .. Phoned the guy at Southern Pride for an idea of what size smoker to purchase don't want one too small nor do I want one too large<Thank Richard aka Vulcan> .. Business Plan is comming along <graphs and the break even point> how many meals we need to sell and at what cost. I have to build a bar .. we have a plumber in the family as well as a lawyer so that helps .. Just getting it started is plenty of work. Then comes the long hours of working there.. You gotta love it .. or all this work wouldn't be worth it.. so all and all .. It's comming .. 

Thanks again Chad,

Joe


----------



## joed617

I'm in sticker shock ... the smoker from southern pride we want is .. hope you are sitting down .. 18 grand  and the hood another 4 grand .. I don't want to get one too small or too large and this is the size they recommended .. soo anyone interested in buying my soul <kidding> we'll make it work .. My mom <bless her heart> asked if I could use my backyard silver smoker .. laugh .. I think she bought her first home for under 10 grand . So, f anyone wants to get me an early birthday/christmas gift .. guess what's on my list?

Joe


----------



## monty

Well, Joe, think of it another way! You would not take a knife to a gunfight so head into this battle with the right equipment and don't look back!

Best to ya!

Cheers!


----------



## joed617

Monty. Ahh incouraging words . :)  The salesman rattled off a few places that have that type of smoker. <but, he's a salesman> so I take it with a grain of salt> He did say the House of Blues in Cambridge had one before they closed and it was auctioned off,  dang. It'sa southern Pride .. mdl # spk 500 .. take a look
http://www.southern-pride.com/pages/pits_spk-500-sl.php 

 can I add that to my signature on the bottom?

Joe


----------



## monty

That's quite a unit, Joe! Seems to me that once it is seasoned and you have figgered out the all the neat little things which make every cooker unique it will handle a lit of your more tedious work

You may have to adjust your thoughts on cooking time and seasonings, though.

Since this unit features convection air your goodies will tend to cook faster, although more evenly, and the rubs, seasonings and whatever on the meats will probably have to be mopped a little nore often because of the tendency of convection to dry the surface. Convestion is a great thing to seal juices in and make for a moist meal but you will find that surface seasonings will be affected!

Otherwise go get yer gun and leave the knife at home!

And, yes, use the saying! It is befitting!

Cheers!


----------



## joed617

Monty, I asked the salesman about cooking time .. and fall off the bone ribs .. he said .. 3 hours and no foiling required .. the unit he said is so tight that it holds the moisture and the ribs come out moist ,, we'll see about that .. so cooking times will have to be adjusted and he said he'll help out all he can to get us up going .. recipes and he turned me onto a meat supplier for ribs .. soooo it be looking up ..  But ain't she a thing a beauty .. lol  I just told my mom the price .. sshe bought her first home to 7500.00 I said the oven was li'l more than 3 times that .. her italian accent kicked in .. I could feel the slap on the back of the head .. laugh
she is 81 ans still full of live .. she told me if we needed a waitress she would come work .. and told me she was a waitress at the last supper so she has experience.. 

Joe


----------



## monty

Geez, Joe!

You lucked out! Even though you felt the slap on the back of the head, real or not,  you did not hear the words scungile, gibrone or culo!  :D 

God bless your mom! Sometime give her a hug for me! Hope to meet her when I get there!

Here's another thought! When cooking in an automated mode it is a lot more difficult to add the love and attention you would normally inject into a manual cook!

Otherwise that looks like one hell of an impressive unit! Hope she serves you well and is a great part of of your success!


Cheers!


----------



## joed617

Monty, The broker's office is close by and he's been telling folks that there may be a BBQ place comming to town soon .. Free Advertisement .. We did our own research talking to people on the street and the corner stores .. to get a feel if they thought a BBQ club would do well in the town .. We got alot of good feed back .. I ribs will get lot's of luv'en .. I still have to wash then, pull the <drawing a blank here, my brain is fried> membrane off the back .. pat dry and put the rub on it .. I'll be lov'en it a whole lot at first .. :)  I'll give Mom a Hug from Monty .. she is a ticket .. 

Thanks Monty, and handshake

Joe


----------



## Dutch

Joe, Whatever you end up getting for your BBQ & Blues joint, go ahead and add it to your signature line. If you got it and you use it, you just as well brag about it! :P


----------



## joed617

Hey Brother Dutch,  Feeling any better today?   It's double of what I thought it be .. I've seen others but not like this one .. Now  just got to talk to the wife <I'm sure it will be ok .. I usually get what I want> :) But this time I may have to arm wrestle her on this one .. :) 


Hope all is well on the home front Dutch,

Joe


----------



## monty

Well, Joe, it looks like you pretty much have it together!  Your mom is proud of you, your wife is with you and beside you and if that's not enough for the bank then find another bank!

Good Luck and God Bless!

Cheers!


----------



## Dutch

Thanks for asking, Joe. With plenty of liquids, a bit more rest, methinks I have this cold/flu combo under control. Shoot I may even make it to the grandson's football game Saturday afternoon.  But first I gotta take the work crew to the shooting range Saturday morning. (on the company's dime of course :D)

Shooters to the firing line. Left is ready? Right is ready? Ready on the left-ready on the right. Shooters, commence firing."  Aaahh, the smell of fresh cordite in the morning! :twisted:

We have a BBQ place here in town called Bubba's BBQ and he uses a couple of propane fired units and wood chunks out front of his place.  It's kind of a city joke-If ya can't find a cop at the donut shop, you'll find 'em hanging out at Bubba's. :P (not meaning to cast a bad light on the local law dawgs-cus I used to be one in my much younger days)


----------



## up in smoke

Joe, Have you come up with a name yet? :roll:


----------



## joed617

Dutch,  Happy you are feeling better.. School started here and the neighbors kids have colds <wonder where they got the cold from> looksl ike a full day for you saturday .. 1st some firing squad practice and then off to the football game .. ahh the sound of the bodoes smashing into one another .. ahhh life is good :)


Joe


----------



## joed617

Hi Carl, Yup, we have a name ... the corperation papers are being drawn up by my brother the lawyer. The corp. name will be differant than the name of the bbq joint .. the name of the place will be *"Smoke N' Joe's  BBQ" *   Out or up here they call me either *"Smoke N' Joe"* or other names I won't mension .. laugh  Although we are buying an existing business that has  nothing to do with BBQ  it's now a <Korean Rest.> with a 5 year lease we want to meet with the owner of the building and have a new lease in our name for 5 years with an additional 5 year and a 5% cap on the lease when and if we renew for the extended 5 year lease. <sipping my coffee> It's comming together slowly but I know at some point it will come together very very fast and then reality sets in again and I'll be working my butt off just to open the place and then working my butt off smoking and cooking.. we'll have 2 cooks in the kitchen, pluse 1 helper, 3 waitresses and 1 bartender perhaps 2 if 1 is part time for days.. The wife will be handeling the front end and I'll be handeling the back end .. and she'll keep her job to bring in money to keep us afloat until  *Smoke N'Joe's BBQ * get up and running. In other words, I'll be running it all during the day and she'll come after work and work a few hours and then go home and I'll be opening and closing the place .. We'll have to train the wait staff on the food, how it's cooked and most folks out here have no idea what "dirty rice is"  so they have to know what's in it .. whew .. 

Thanks for Asking Carl,

Joe  aka  Smoke N' Joe :)


----------



## smokemack

I'm chiming in late here, but, holy cow Joe! To open my own place is my biggest dream! I've been in the restaurant biz for a little over 21 years now. Graduated from J&W in Providence, and have spent the last 10 years running someone elseâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s place. Some day, some day. Good luck! I wish I was still in NE so that I could help  :( ...


----------



## joed617

Hey JMack, Johnson and Wales .. impressive, You're working in the business now? What type of place are you running <size, staff>.. I went down yesterday and made a list of the equipment list.  I been work every day looking at equipment and now have the price the old equipment that they have already,  We are buying thier customer base, actually we are buying the beer and wine license, equipment <oven, stove, tables and chairs>  and taking over the lease wich we'll have to talk to the owner of the building and renegotiate the lease .. 5 years with option for 5 more no more than a rent increase of between 3 and 5% over the extended 5 years on the option of renewing the lease .. and to think, we haven't even made the final offer yet .. In good faith we put some bucks down <in escrow> to let them know we are serious .. I already been putting in long hours with research and paper work .. and just about done .. on this end .. have been looking for suppliers .. now I know why they call they call them suppliers .. "I'll have someone call you back" .. I wait .. no calll back .. so I broke they word down , kinda slang "supp   Liers" :) When the place is ready I'll have many pics .. and when the band is there I'll post pics of them also .. along with the smoking oven .. 


Joe


----------



## vulcan75001

Joe...
How goes the battle? Hope things are calming down a little for ya...I had no idea that those Southern -Pride smokers were that expensive...I feel guilty for sending you that link..is  the sales rep at least going to come and polish it for you every week..
Hope all is still on track...Best wishes and Good Luck...

Later
Richard


----------



## joed617

hi Richard, they are expensive.. that's for sure .. At this point it's not calming down and probably won't until we get in the place.. lools like we have to remove a window to get the smoker in and also have to take a wall down and put it back up .. however I did locate a used Southern Pride for 9,500. plus shipping .. lotta work to do yet .. lota things to be put in place .. produce venders .. meat venders .. paper goods not to mension other kitchen equipment .. then the hiring of help and training them .. transfer of licenses .. beer and wine .. entertainment and to serve food .. then health and building inspectors as well as fire inspection .. I could go on .. but I think ya got the idea .. laugh .. Thanks for asking Richard :)

Joe


----------



## monty

What's the latest, Joe? Lotsa people lookin' in from the outside!

Cheers!


----------



## joed617

We found a place .. they accepted our Bid .. so now we move onto the purchase and sales contract ..  which will incluse the beer and wine license  so we'll have to get that transfered to our name .. going to city hall to file the corp papers  .. already have the articles of the corp. still deciding on what smoking oven .. been working on menu's .. contacting meat suppliers as well as produce suppliers .. paper goods .. It's basicly starting from the ground up ...  I'll post some pics of the place when I get the camera back .. Hmm they acepted our offer tonight so .. that's a good thing .. 

Joe


----------



## doug123

Congratulations Joe!!!

Hope everything goes smooth for you  8)


----------



## vulcan75001

Thats great news Joe...
Richard


----------



## joed617

So far so good, The restaurant we are purchasing has a permit for 60 people.  The wife has a house band just about all set up, we'll be going to a Blues performance today <it's gettin chilly out there> outdoor concert.  We've been more or less perfecting our sauces and things like that, not much of the perfecting the Q lately. Our son will come work for us as well .. took measurments yesterday and will be working on a floor plan, have to have a bar for atleast the beer and wine atleast if your going to have Q. and the blues. After eating at all the BBQ joints around...I have to be honest.. I wasn't impressed with the sauces they have. I think they start with a basic sauce <Cattlemans> and work from there adding things to that.  Soon I won't have a life .. laugh .. I'll have 2 wives .. I'm prepairing for some long hours to start out with .. 

Joe


----------



## monty

You're getting there! 'Bout all I can do from here is offer all the best wishes for a successful run. And I will walk through that front door!

Cheers!


----------



## joed617

Morning Monty, I'm esending you a PM


----------



## joed617

Hi folks .. a small update of how things are progressing. We signed the purchase and sales agreement, We had a meeting with the town folk <almost like a hearing> They are all for the BBQ, Blues and Beer, We have the Mayor's office beind us as well as the city redevelopment commission. Having some eletrical work checked out before we sign a lease <don't want to be responsible for wiring that isn't up to code> so best to get that checked out before we start our work. We bought 2 web addresses <no website as of yet> , Had my oven shipped up from Alabama and is now in storage. Hmmm haven't had much time to do any smoken. Just doing lots of paper work as well as trying to cover our backs .. So that's a small update for now. 

Joe


----------



## vulcan75001

Joe
Glad to hear that things are still moving in a forward direction for ya...As always, I still wish you guys the best of luck, and hope things can get moving along a little quicker for ya...

Later
Richard


----------



## joed617

Hey Richard, How have you been?  It's a slow process, kinda like smoking meat only much longer <laugh>, I figured I'd let everyone know where we are at this point. We also purchased 3 fryers, 42" grill, beer bottle cooler and an Alto Shaam cook and hold oven that holds 240 lbs of meat. Still looking for a steam table. We were planning on a feb opening but looks more like a march opening just in time for the spring.  So that's about where we are at this point. Still have to remodel the interior, purchase dishware and a point of sale system. We got great feed back from the town meeting and with hope we'll have customers .. lol .. 

Joe


----------



## vulcan75001

Joe
I can't even imagine how overwhelming this whole "ordeal" is for you two...but by the sounds of things everything is under control and on track...too bad it won't be a Feb. opening...just about then "cabin Fever" is running ramped an people are looking for a new, good place to get out to , and I'm sure it's going to be a big success for ya...just keep the faith...

Later
Richard


----------



## Dutch

Joe, Have you check with your local Restaurant Suppliers? They usually buy used restaurant equipment or know of places going out of business that are selling off their equipment. 

What kind of dishware says "BBQ" better than paper plates and napkins?? :mrgreen:


----------



## joed617

Hey Dutch, 
        Yup.. we have lots of contacts with restaurant equipment <an old friend of the family owns a place that auctions off the used equipment. As far as paper plates and nakins are concerned Umm the wife isw taking care of the front end and I'm taking care of the rear end <figures eh> lol. She looking all glassware. We'll also have mason jars with handles and our logo on them for beer, soda, iced tea and lemonaide. I have learned in my days not to mess with Momma, what Momma wants, Momma gets. <grin> You know the deal. My advice to anyone who is going to open a place either BBQ or whatever.. do your research .. make sure the wiring is up tp date as well as plumbing before you sign a lease. I'm holding off on the lease until I have these inspections done incase things are not up to code. and if they'er not why should I have to pay for somebody elses mistakes.. Soo just be careful and cover your rear.  It's also good to get on the good side of the redevelopment commity and go to the mayors office and atleast make contact with them so they know your intentions. It goes a LONG way. We were invited to a Christmas tree lighting in  the town and we went and we were also introduced to all the folks there that a BBQ restaurant was comming to town soon and they gave us a a nice plug. So many folks came up to us and asked lots of questions.. where is it going to be ... when do you plan to open .. great responce .. very positive .. That's an update and some advice ..  

Joe


----------



## Dutch

Good for you Joe and great advice, too. I know when I worked part-time for the city and was doing a Personal Chef business on the side, I was approached by the Park and Rec department manager to chef for the City's Employee Christmas party. It seems that the Caterer that they had lined up had to back out at the last minute. (Rumor had it that the Board of Health shut them down for some major code violations  :shock: ). Fortunately for me, the City had a Commercial Kitchen in the Senior Center so I was able to pull it off. I was introduced by the Mayor and had a lot of queries about Personal Chef services.  It also garnered me a number of "in home" catering gigs for the Holiday Season.


----------



## dgross

Thank all of you for the great info. I've enjoyed all of it and best of luck to you Joe!!! How are things progressing? I'm new here and very interested in your endevour having worked in the rest. industry for a few years  :) .


----------



## joed617

Hi Dgross and welcome to SMF, It seems I've been very busy covering my backside lately. As of now still haven't signed the lease until the landlord agrees to sign a statement that we will not be responsible for past electrical code violations. <seems fair to me> The electrician was suppose to have an estimate for us yesterday, but has the flu and won't be able to get back to us until after the first of the year. We recieved our POS <point of sale> system yesterday and we'll be programming that in the comming month. The remodeling on to as of the interior of the store will also have to wait until we signed a lease. The beer and wine license can't be submitted until we have a signed lease. So as of now it's a waiting game. The previous occupant of the restaurant is still responsible for the lease because she has a contract for 4 more years with the landlord. Meanwhile, we are paying storgae fees for the smoking oven and paying our monthly payments to the bank.  I was in the construction business for 30 years until I had to have 2 back surgeries and that kinda threw me for a loop. But I did own a full scale bakery for some time in the 90's. What type of restaurant did you work in? Fats food? Barbeque? Any tips or pointers? or if you need some just ask away and I'll answer what I can. Have a great and safe New Year :) 

Joe


----------



## dgross

Hi Joe! Sorry it took so long to get back but i've been trying to catch up from being gone on vacation  :) . I worked for Spinnakers rest. chain for about 5 yrs. off and on (as well as other places afterwards). By the time I left, I was able to work any position in the front of the house from bakery to bartender. The one peice of advice is to hire good people who are team players. If you have a good and reliable staff there is no telling how far you can go( 'Cause it sounds like you've got the Q element covered  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 )!! When you are eating out I would suggest paying attention to the waitstaff and make notes on what you like and dislike about their presentation. Another good way to do that is to sit at the bar(if it's centrally located) and watch how everyone interacts (ie. staff and customers). Do they make everyone feel welcome or do they put people off? Are they dedicated to making the diner's visit the best it can be? Ect,ect... This is important since the staff is the first interaction that anyone has with your place.Hope this helps and if I can be of service just let me know. Daun


----------



## joed617

Hi Daun, Thanks for thr tips... I'll pass them along to the wife.. I get the back end and she gets the front end .. go figure. :) Tonight my mind is mush, just dealing with the electrical contractor and the landlord. I kind of got myself in the middle by trying to help move things along. I got the electrician, got the estimate and naturally it's not what the landlord wants to pay.. So I got the price down 500.00 bucks and he's still whinning .. lol oh well.. live and learn. 

Thanks again,

Joe


----------



## dgross

Sorry to hear about the headaches but mabey you could use the argument...'Spend money to make money'  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 , ect, ect.... with the landlord? Best of luck. Daun  :)


----------



## joed617

Hi Randy, 
             Lets see, The landlord had a failed business in there <Korean food> The food was good but the sevice was awful. to make a long story short the Korean business only lasted 8 months. The owner of the restaurant had some wiring done and never pulled a permit nor did she have the place inspected, We found out that the wiring in the dropped ceiling has to be replaced. So if I or anyone else who is going to lease that space the wiring has to be brought up to the NEC Code and someone is going to have to pay for it. Also the power to the store is not enough so a new wire has to be ran a new breaker panel. We <the wife and I> agreed to rewire the code violations also install 2 fire alarm pull stations, 2 strobe lights incase of a fire and more emergency lighting> if the landlord would update the electrical service. He kind of agreed until he got the price and has asked us to pay 25% of it. We do have a budget for the work that needs to be done. So today I'm sure I'll get a call from 
him.  So at this point we haven't signed a lease. 

heck of a ride and stay tuned,

Joe


----------



## joed617

UPDATE:  After 3 weeks or so dealing with electrical issues the landlord decided to upgrade the electrical service, He agreed to pay 3/4 of the $9000.00 job. It looks like we'll be siging the lease within the week. We've been wroking with 2 food suppliers and the latest one wants to bring the folks from thier meat suppliers to my home with samples.. <I kinda like this idea> So I'll get to ask them questions about thier products. with a signed lease we'll be able to send in the beer and wine license transfere application,  Boston has a cap on all liquire license and they have reached it and nomore licenses will be issued <we lucked out on that one> Next we'll be getting the building permits required to get this place up and running. Perhaps next week we can start some the construction and hopefully we'll be up and running by March 1st of this year. It's been alot of work so far and still lots to go but progress is being made. The wife and son have been programming the "point of Sale system"  we have a credit card service that will process the cards. We also joined the Massachusetts Restaurant Association. All and all things are looking UP.

Joe


----------



## cheech

Do you have any pictures of the place that we can take a look at?


----------



## joed617

Actually I do, I'll have to down size them and will post a few. 

Joe

PS: looks like I'll have to wait until the wife wakes up..  she has the pics someplace on the network. I'll have to post later


----------



## joed617

found a few pics of the new place, We need to repaint and do some construction. This is a pic of the front left side looking out.


----------



## joed617

another pic.


----------



## joed617

One more.


----------



## monty

Smokin' Joe's in the raw! Can't wait to visit the finished product! 
Lookin' good Joe!
All the best to you and the Mrs!
Cheers!


----------



## joed617

Still has the asian look, we haven't done a thing to the place yet..  Darker colors will be added, new color for the chairs <black> no idea what the wife has in mind for the color of the table tops .. 

Joe


----------



## ultramag

Glad to here things are looking up for you Joe. Sounds like one heck of an undertaking and the work has hardly started. Can't wait to see what you do with the place. Wishing you nothing but continued success, it is a joy to see a SMF brothers dreams come together!


----------



## cheech

Wow that is better than most BBQ joints I have been in. Looks like a nice place


----------



## joed617

Hi Chad,         
      Things are looking up and about time. Like I said I've said before I've spent most of the past 5 months trying to my butt covered.  The wife has bought the PA system for the band <we have a house band already> I've been buying the kitchen equipment <very expensive> I have the friedrich oven in storage <that cooks 400lbs of meat at a time> a cook and hold over <alto shaam> that will hold 240lbs of product. getting the meat wholesaler's lined up as well as other vendors. It's been a lot of work <sleepless nights and headaches> but now the plan is comming together.. I'll keep this updated with the progress.

Thanks for your dupport, Your brother in smoking,

Joe


----------



## joed617

Hey Cheech, 
                the front end look good but the kitchen is a mess. My son and I was there yesterday and started removing kitchen equipment. All I can say is "Damn what an awful smell" we also started stripping down the kitchen walls too.  We loaded up my work van with the old wooden work stations and removed the white <greasy white> wall panels and loaded up the van, The kitchen smells better but the van now smells.. <good thing that's not my only means of transportation> Now I hear the dump is closed on monday.. Here is where the manual labor is added to the mix. I'll take some pics today of the kitchen <this will be a before pic> Have a great one.

Joe


----------



## cheech

I do not know how you did it but it sounds like you found a way to haul out bad smells 

Keep it up we are all rooting for you


----------



## vulcan75001

Joe

Thanks for the pics...looks like it is going to be one fine place when you get all done...Sorry to hear of all the additional headaches, but at least things are still moving forward...
As always...good luck, and wish you the best....

Later
Richard


----------



## joed617

Hi Richard,
              We were at the "stall" mode for awhile but we all worked it out and figured If the landlord was a little unhappy and we were a little unhappy then it's a pretty good deal :)  The wife, son and I were there untill 11pm lastnight degreasing the kitchen, the floor and appliances. Had I known there was that much grease there I don't think I would have ever eaten there. <It was GROSS>. We took everything we could out except the appliances that are still hooked up to the gas, bought a gallon of degreaser and cleaned the floor, freezer, stainless steel rack, prep table and sandwich unit. Going out today to buy casters for the equipment that doesn't have them so when it's time to clean the equipment can be moved.  Either we are gaining on getting rid of the oder or we are winning the battle it wasn't that bad lastnight. We <my son and I> had to take a "Serve Safe food class and both passed<I got as 93> :) " It's the law here to pass the test in order to open a restaurant if your handeling food.  Hope all is well in Ct. We'll let ya know when we open and anyone who wants to come up/down or over is welcome to do so.  I'll post more details and the location at a later date. 

Thanks for being supportive,

Joe


----------



## dgross

Wow Joe, seems like you've been making major progress and we're cheering for you  :D !! Thanks for keeping us up to date. Daun


----------



## Dutch

Good going, Joe. How 'bout leaving the tables the way they are and just cover them with red/white or blue/white checked plastic table covers? :P


----------



## joed617

Dutch, You know the deal <laugh> "What Mama wants, Mama gets. :) She's been spending though, My fault I shown her my e-bay account . laugh  and by the way I nick named her <my wife> Barbeque Barbie" 

Joe


----------



## joed617

Hey Daun, It's been slow but it's seemed to have picked up some. It's either all at once or nothing at all.. go figure

Joe


----------



## dgross

Isn't that the way life can go sometimes-feast or famine syndrome  :) ! How are things progressing currently? Have you all set an opening date or are you still working things out with your vendors, ect..? Keeping ya'll in our thoughts and prayers  :D , Daun


----------



## joed617

Hi Daun,  We've been busy cleaning the kitchen and the equipment we'll be keeping. <I'll never eat at another asian restaurant again> GREASE city and filthy not to mension the smell.  We have the new electrical service in. Now we have to basicly rewire the place and bring it up to code. Also the hood vent in the kitchen has to be updated, it's old, not deep enough and we need a fresh air supply so it doesn't suck all the air from the restaurant. We've taken out about 1000' of wiring so far that was not up to code and have a more to go. We've been working 7 days a week day and night. we hired a guy to draw the plans and will meet with him on wednesday to go over the 1st draft and will then work on the kitchen plans, Placement of equipment, handwashing sinks. prep sinks as well as all the other things. We were planning on a Feb opening but that's not going to happen. We moved the opening date to mid March now.  We signed the lease as of Feb we start to pay rent. When we get the plans we'll submit them to the planning board so they can ok them or tell me things have to be changed <crossing fingers> Then we can pull the permit and start kitchen wiring, plumbing and all that good stuff. It always takes LONGER than you plan on. At some point we'll have to have inspections, Building, electrical, plumbing, health and fire inspections. <good thing I have experience in the building trade> Other than that we are moving forward slowly. Time for more coffee. 

Joe


----------



## dgross

Wow, wow, and more wow  :lol: ! Sounds like things are rolling and at least you know that once you are done with the cleaning your place will be CLEAN  :) ! Nothing like a beautiful, and refreshed space to bring a look of appreciation from the officials (keeping my fingers crossed  :lol: ) :D . Sorry you had to back the date up but it sounds like a good excuse for a heck of a St. Patty's day party  :D ! We wish you continued sucess and thanks again for sharing! Enjoy your coffee ( have you thought about graduating to espresso? :D )! Daun


----------



## joed617

Hi Daun, Umm I'm an Italian boy and only drink espresso when I have trouble sleeping.  My wife thinks I'm nuts because I can drink coffee or espresso and go right to sleep. It's almost 9pm here and I just got home. I will say this though, I don't think I'll eat asain food for a long time .. laugh 

Joe


----------



## dgross

Hi Joe  :) ! I bet you're glad to be home early  :lol: . I don't blame you a bit about not eating asian food for a long time after your experience  :shock:  :shock: ! Blame the espresso joke on a southern country girl  8) . My hubby and I have really enjoyed your progress and are pulling  ( not pork  8) )for your sucess  :) . Daun

PS I'm sure ya'll will be too busy to attend the gathering in MO but is there any way to post a live link to your place on the main day? Just an Idea to think about and a bold suggestion from a computer novice  :oops: .


----------



## joed617

Interesting Daun, A live feed.. I'll have to ask the wife she is the computer geek and I'm the food geek. :)   After going through 7 gallons of commercial degreaser, 3 pairs of heavy duty rubber gloves,  We decided to rent a steamer and steam clean what's left. Hmm another thing came up, We need to purchase a new 14' hood <wasn't expecting this> The one that is there is too small and out dated not to mension a mess. So an expense we wern't counting on.  Thanks for cheering us on. It can be somewhat frustrating at times. 

Thanks again,
Joe


----------



## joed617

Well, Just to let ya know what's going on. Perhaps this isn't the best state to do business in so much red tape. We had to basicly gut the kitchen and redo the walls. <lotta old mold> But it looks great. The wiring is taking time due to the fact that the electric company hasn't put in the new meter yet.  We have to purchase a new hood and ansul system so we had to get an HVAC person to do those drawings and place thier state stamp on them. We had to have a floor plan done also with a state stamp on them. To have things with a state stamp on them is costly. The kitchen area "where the dishwasher and rinse sinks are " is almost completed. We are also redoing the dropped celing in the kitchen and dishwasher area.  So far as construction debre goes we have takien out 3.5 tons of old midewed, stinky rotten walls. The front of the store is in much better condition that kitchen area, well all I can say is GROSS. We've gone through 7 gallons of commercial degreaser.  Next week we'll rent a steamer and do the floors, pipes behind the old eqipment as well as the stainless steel that is stained with grease. One thing is for sure, The place will be spotless for the opening. We wouldn't want to work or cook or serve food if the kitchen was in the same condition.  When I have the sinks and dishwasher hooked back up I'll post some pics of the finished product. I also have to take the blue print to the city <3 copies> along with the menu and the new equipment list along with paper work so they can approve it <they call this a "plan Review" >  So the lease is signed and the countdown to open begins. We've been working 7 days a week and long hours just to bring the joint up to code. Anyway, enough of that. It's going to be a GREAT place for real BBQ and Blues! 

Joe


----------



## cajunsmoker

Great to hear from you Joe:) 

I have gone into the kitchen of many restaurants to work (plumbing/hvac) and vowed never to ever, ever, ever eat so much as a slice of toast from there again.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I went in the kitchen of one "national chain" upscale restaurant once where the waiters literally *slid *in and out of the kitchen to pick up orders on the greasy floor.

On top of that my brother in law is the head of the health department in my town and he won't eat out anywhere:evil:   He says that the levels of bacteria in even the best kitchens are so bad he refuses to take the chance.


----------



## cheech

Uhh oh there goes my dinner.


----------



## monty

Hey, Joe!

Keep at it! I will walk through your front door! And Mercy Sakes I do believe we will enjoy the visit!

Cheers!


----------



## cajunsmoker

Sorry Cheech:( .  The truth hurts sometimes, but it still is the truth.


----------



## joed617

Rodger, I'm surprised they never shut this place down. The health inspector was happy that I was tearing out the walls. I'm betting that he's happy because if anyone got ill eating at this place his butt would be in a wringer for not doing anything to get the owner to clean that place up. It's a state law up here that you have to take a food safety course and pass in order to cook/serve food, Knowing this one would think knowing how dirty the place is you clean it up to prevent an illness. BTW I took the course and got a 93% anything over 90% you can teach the course. We seen the health inspectors reports that were posted on the wall and they passed for being clean. The floors wern't too bad until you moved the equipment and seen what was under then, they had sticky paper to catch rodents that was stuck to the back of the equipment needless to say there were a few victims attatched. It's probably just as well we are doing it over for peace of mind and a clean start. I told my wife next time we go out to eat we should ask to view thier kitchen and then decide if we want to eat there. It's another day and we got all the old masonite panneling out <the end of it> My son took apart all the equipment and cleaned it up including the hinges, compressors they look brand new. Too bad you weren't closer Rodger I'd have a plumbing job for you. :)  I'm kinda happy that we are wworking so hard cleaning up this place so when we hire people if they don't keep the place clean I'll show them the door. 

Joe


----------



## joed617

Hey Monty, I never give up :) I seen my smoker I have in storage the other day. We've been having our ups and downs, seems like it's taking forever so viewing the smoker put a smile on my face. We have to remove the front window to get it into the building. It's something like 5' wide, 5 feet deep and 4' high <without the legs> 7' with the legs. has a 10" flue. and it's stainless steel and self cleaning. The interior is also stainless. When you come visit you will get a tour of the kitchen and that goes for anyone else here that would like to come visit. Time to wake the wife up. talk to ya soon.

Joe


----------



## gypc

Hey Joe, I havn't been here for awhile and I didn't read this whole thread. It's a time thing:) Well anyway, my good friend and I are scouting for a good location cause we're probably going to open up a BBQ. Plotting and planning for months. I hope yours is going good. Where are ya in this great country?


----------



## pigcicles

Keep up the good (hard) work Joe and Barbeque Barbie.. the nasty's will be over before you know it.. then the REAL work begins.

We're all behind you. Best of luck to ya.

Keep Smokin


----------



## joed617

Hey Gypc, Long time no chat... I'm in the Boston area and believe me there isn't any good Q here. We have tried them all and still like mine the best. As far as opening a joint <depending where you are> Lots of redt tape .. I just got home now, We've been working all day "sheetrocking, wiring, mudding, sanding and priming" . Tomorrow with hope we'll take out the old hood, sand the walls again and put the first coat on them <this is just the kitchen area> and with luck we'll hook up the sinks and grease traps. We also have to redo the suspended ceiling. <good thing I've been in construction for the past 35 years> Actually we bought the restaurant so I could get out of the trade due to 2 back surgeries and here I am back in up to my elbows in construction work. My advice to you is do lots of research in the neighborhood you plan to open, have lots of cash and a strong back to do alot of the work yourself unless you get real lucky to purchase a BBQ joint that is already in business. Once you get a place as we did, We are changing what once was a Korean restaurant to a BBQ joint so to make it short, It's a change of use because you have to purchase differnt equipment.  Let me know how its working out for you and if ya need advice just yell! 

Good Luck,

Joe


----------



## joed617

Hiya PC,  I can hardly wait until I get that smoker going. But first I have to get it in the building and that requires us to remove the front window and part of the kitchen wall to get in the place. it's 5' x 5' and with the legs it's 7' tall. Weighing in at 950lbs.  It's been in storage for a few months now and soon to be placed in the building.  We have to build a ramp due to the brick front under the window that is about 3' high. We may rent a fork truck to get her in or have 6 strong backs to lift her up and place it inside. I think at this point I need a vacation... laugh ... Anyway I'm off to bed another early start tomorrow. Thanks for wishing us the "best of Luck" we'll need it .. 

Joe


----------



## deejaydebi

Joe -

Sounds like a great idea to me! Just make sure you add 10 penny Ale to that menu - goes really well with Q and a local favorite.


----------



## joed617

Hey Debi,  That reminds me there wasn't a bar there before and we are going to build one. We already have the beer lines <8 of them, but will only have 6 draft beers due to meeting with the town hall and storing the beer would take up too much fridge space> , line chiller, pumps and gauges. We are still looking for a draft beer tap. We've been checking out e-bay and have had a little luck but the prices are kinda high. Hmmm I made a pot of espresso to wake me up. 

Joe


----------



## monty

Heya, Joe!

Try giving Beer and Wine Hobby a shot for your beer/equipment supplies:

http://www.beer-wine.com/index.asp

When I lived in the area I did a lot of business with them and was always very pleased with service and selection. Seems they have expanded tremendously and that's a good thing.

They are located just north of Boston and their shop is well worth visiting. Have a chat and make friends there. They have even posted directions on their website.

AND, you can get a lot of great advice on microbrews and their handling and service. Might just be a good resource.

Hope all is well and I can see you and the "Missus" are making excellent progress. Depending on the time I have to spend the kitchen tour just might not be enough. I just might want to make it work a bit! Hell, free labor doesn't cost a thing and is worth the price!

Till whenever, Brother!

Cheers!


----------



## gypc

Hey Joe thaks for the headsup!!


----------



## deejaydebi

Joe -

You looking for the whole dispensing system (CO2, gauges, lines, plates, taps, etc.) or just a beer tower or beer gun?

http://www.wholesaledraft.com/

http://www.kegworks.com/

http://www.beveragefactory.com/index.shtml

http://www.micromatic.com/draft-keg-...ent-cid-2.html

http://kegman.net/

http://www.beerdispenserworld.com/


----------



## joed617

Hi Monty, There is a beer and wine hobby store right up the street from me. I live in <gasp> Cambridge and there is one right on Mass ave. We made some progress this weekend, got 1 sink hooked back up. the rewiring of the dinning room is almost done.  I've been sheetrocking, mudding, sanding and painting the kitchen this weekend. This week we have to rewire the kitchen for the new equipment. Today we are taking out the old stove hood. It's 13' long and its a filthy mess. The new hood is 14' long stainless, I have to order that this week when I get the ok from the mechanical designer. I have to get the plumber in there next week to run some drains for new sinks. The price of copper is high right now.  1 piece of 2" copper 10' long is 87.00 I nearly fainted. But, we have to get it done and done right. 

Catch ya soon Brotha,

Joe


----------



## joed617

Yer welcome, Just do the research and it will be worth it.  

Joe


----------



## joed617

Hi Deb and thanks, We are looking just for a 6 beer tower.  We have the glycol system, pumps and all the other goodies we just need the tower. I'll take a look at the sites you suggested. We got a website price yesterday from my daughters boyfriends twin brother. Get this, the family price is 2000.00 I think is kinda high or maybe he was kinda high. So I think we'll wait on that one.  Thanks again Debi,

Joe


----------



## monty

Heya, Joe!

How's the project coming? Just looking for a bit oif an update. Hope all is well with you and yours!
Cheers, Bro!


----------



## joed617

Monty my Man!
                   We have a hearing the 14th for the beer and wine license. We've been putting in alot of hours. Problems with the hood, We have to get a 14' hood and his requires us to change the duct work as well from a 16" sq. duct to an 18" square duct and this also requires us to change the motor for the fan on the roof. So I have a choice depending on the cost. I could remove a 2' griddle and shorten the hood to 12' so we wouldn't have to change the duct size but well still have to replace the fan on the roof and add an air make-up fan. We started painting the ceiling tiles and grid, most of the electrical is done and hopefully will be done this week. I have a meeting with the city inspectors the 1st of march for a "Plan review"  The power company put in the new electric meter. The design for the sign is almost done just a few changes left. I've been patching holes <the wife was tracing a wire and chopped out some of the wall>, removing sinks, capping pipes. The kitchen is on hold until we figure out this hood puzzle. Seems like 3 steps forward and 1 step back but we are chugging along. After the Electrical inspection we can start moving the kitchen equipment in. We're bringing the smoker in next sunday morning this requires us to remove the front window and lift it 3' to get it into the building <I'll be happy when that's done>  I have to go to the Fire Dept this week with a set of plans also due to the fact that 50 people or more the place becomes an assembly and we have to have Fire pull stations, strobe lights and emergency lights as well as a plan to get the people out of the building, Checking the bathrooms and helping the elderly and handicap out also. Can you say "RED TAPE"  The plumber is suppose to stop by today to see what is what. We are gettinga late start today because we worked real late lastnight. So today I'm bringing my smoker that I use at home to do up some ribs while we work. Haven't smoked anything in a long time <I'm getting the shakes" laugh.  This is also taking a toll on all of us here, We're tired of eating subs and pizza and when we do get a chance for a home cooked meal it's usually hamburgers or pasta. But all and all we'll survive this and when it's done we'll have a great place.  WGBH tv is moving down the road a huge building that's a few blocks big. My wife met a DJ the other night at a coffee house that our house band was performing and is knows the DJ very well and he's going to give us a plug. Then they gave us a plug that night and they went up to my wife and said they'll be there for sure. Lots of positive feedback fron the folks in the area wondering when we'll be opening, looks like April now, depending on the beer and wine license and entertainment license. <more red tape> You can't apply for an entertainment license until you get the beer and wine license and then you can apply to the entertainment license. Talk about a screwy system.. sheesh.. With all of this going on the wifes computer crashed and took out some of our network drive and spread sheets <cost and resourse data> so she's not too happy and is looking for an "Undelete/Recovery disc" to see if she can get all her work back.  My son worked there painting ceiling tiles and didn't get home untill after 12 and I hate to wake him up but he left me a note to get him up at 8:30 and he's having having trouble getting out of bed so we are going to go in later today.. Soooo all and all we are doing well and no matter how well the plan is and how much you plan for things something is going to come up that you didn't plan for and you have to deal with it and move on to the next thing you didn't plan for .. Hope you are well and soon I hope to have some pics if I remember the camera .. Thanks for being here and we'll see ya soon.

Your Bud'

Smoken' Joe


----------



## lovetosmoke

Looks like everything is going in the right direction. Keep us up to date.  My wife and I are looking into buying our local cafe and doing the basic same things you are.  I know it will be a long haul. Good Luck


----------



## joed617

Hi LovetoSmoke, It's moving but at times it seems it's not moving quick enough. I hope where you are there isn't alot of red tape. We brought my smoker from home there lastnight and smoked some ribs <in the parking lot> while we worked lastnight <we didn't get home until midnight>  and up again this morning to start it up again. Had I been rich I would have hired a contractor to do the work. But, I'm not rich <but I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express lastnight "Kidding">  and have been in the trades for over 30 years and we are doing most of the work ourselves. I would say check the place out and make sure it's somewhat up to code including the wiring/plumbing etc.  The place we got the grease traps were never emptied and the grease backed up into one of the vents.. Not only that but we did some plumbing <sweating 2" drain> and the grease in the pipe caught on fire <Cajunsmoker would know about this> and had a gawd aful smell... Good luck and let me know how you are doing. 

Joe


----------



## zardnok

YOWSERS!!  Sounds like you have been very busy!!  It has been a while since I worked in a kitchen, but I can empathize with you about having to clean out someone else's mess!

Try not to burn yourself out to badly.  Take a day off and get a good night sleep and some home-cooked food.  You will be able to tackle the job refreshed and rejuvenated.


PS Thanks for the updates here on progress.  It enables the rest of us to live our own restaurant dreams vicariously through you.


----------



## cajunsmoker

What you talkin about Joe, that smells like money to me
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 .

Love reading your updates.  You sound like your about to get it licked.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Did you get the big smoker in through the window?


----------



## joed617

Hey Zardnok,  We've been pushing pretty hard for the past <lord only knows how many months> 7 days a week and atleast 12 hours of construction, We are completely redoing the kitchen, also have to bring the space up to fire code. You hit the nail on the head, I am fried and took the night off, relaxing and having a drink and a home cooked meal <wanna guess who's doing the cooking>? lol...  We have the ceiling in trhe dining area almost all done <painted and tiles replaced> a nice orange color but kinda like the orange of a flame <what do I know, I'm colored blind> Although this isn't my 1st business in food <I did own a bakery years ago> Things have changed since then, the laws and more red tape. I was told the more northeast you go the more red tape there is. But anyway.. The dinning area is comming along will get some pics when we clean up our mess and put in the rest of the tiles and the walls are painted. The kitchen, Well that's another story in itself. We removed the old hood, and all the equipment is in the dinning area. The wiring is almost done for the kitchen, next is the electrical inspection.. haven't started the plumbing yet perhaps next week.  It's a tough business for sure but by mid next month we should be in a good shape. Thanks for looking on and the advice.. I` woke up this morning and my brain as well as the body weas fried. 

Your in SMOKEN,

Joe aka Smoken' Joe


----------



## joed617

I feel like I've been licked .. laugh .. We are gaining and the smoker with any luck will be set in place this weekend. I'll have picture of that!  BTW I never had money smell that bad in my life .. lol .. we'll be steam cleaning the kitchen floor and that should be the end of the grease.. Hey if ya think it smells like money I can bottle it and sent some grease to ya .. grin.. 

Joe aka Smoken' Joe


----------



## cajunsmoker

LOL


----------



## joed617

Hey Brothers and Sisters, Today they are removing the front window so the smoker can be delivered this sunday, We have 4 movers and 3 extra men to help get the smoker in place. The dinning area wiring is just about complete, The walls have been primed, sanded and 3 coats of paint. We opened up the vent that was attatched to the hood and drained off over 5 gallons of water, once that was drained off we found <more money for Cajumsmoker (laugh)> We pulled out 10 gallons of what looked like tar. So we are in the process of getting an estimate to have that cleaned out as well, I should hear from them today. I have to go back to the city health inspector with plan the kitchen plan revised, not a biggie just a few suggestions. This comming wednesday we have the hearing for the beer and wine license transfer. We are still looking for a soft opening the 2nd week in April with any luck this will happen. Oh, almost forgot.. We had a full day last sunday, It was my Mom's birthday <81 years old> and that evening we <My wife and son also> had tickets to see BB King in concert.. He looks good, has a great sense of humor and did a nice show. He's 81 also and puts on a fantastic show. I hope all is well with you all and if you have a dream go for it. <Just do the research first>

Joe


----------



## monty

Crankin' right along, eh? Maybe we should rename this thread, "Follow Your Dreams!" 

Keep at it and here's hoping all the rest goes without a hitch. How 'bout some pics when the big heavy arrives!

Second week of April, huh? You just might see my smilin' mug. Will need a break and I will be off winter call.

Happy Birthday to your mom!

Cheers!


----------



## tonto1117

That's fantastic news Joe.....getting real close now 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bud and myself will be in Boston on 7/18 for a Red Socks/Royals game and will definetly be stopping by!!!


----------



## zardnok

Entering the final stretch now!!  Hang in there bud, remember there is a light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## joed617

Hey Monty,  This has been a dream in the making for some time now. I was in construction until 2003 when I had my 1st back surgery and another in 2004 so not being able to continue in the trade <this is laughable being that I'm remodeling the restaurant and working harder than I ever did>  But there is an end in sight.  We are trying for the 2nd week in April but who knows that also could be a dream.. :) I still have to get the revision of the kitchen plans and bring them to the Health Dept for thier "Stamp" and we have to wire the fire alarm system yet <haven't bought that yet>  But tomorrow will be the day we move the smoker in, The window is out and plywood covered it up. I built a ramp lastnight and will be building the dolly today to move it into the kitchen wich by the way we had to open the wall to 7' high x 5' wide and I'll be closing that up Sunday after the smoker is in the kitchen. Then back to more drywall, mudding, sanding and painting. I have noticed how much I dislike painting. I'm too fussy to be a painter. Thanks for the Birthday wishes for my Mom, We bought her 81 lottery tickets and she won a whole 20.00 a loss of 61.00 .. But she loves tro scratch them things.. and yea she loves Bingo as well ..  Oh, we have a guy comming in on monday to give an estimate on hooking up the draft beer system <perlick draft beer system with 6 types of beer with  the glycol lines to keep the beer cold, gauges and lots of other parts that look like extra parts to me .. laugh ..  I'll be taking pics of the smoker tomorrow and if I can find the cable to the camera I'll post sunday night/monday moring..

hefty Handshake,

Joe


----------



## joed617

Hi Tonto, I better be open by then .. laugh .. Remind me when you are comming so I can buy you and your hubby a beer and give you a tour of the kitchen.

Yours in Smoken,

Smoken' Joe


----------



## smoked

are you kidding...I think all of us are waiting to see your grand opening on foodtv!!!!!!!!


----------



## joed617

Howdy Zardnok,  I hope it's the "Final" stretch. You never know what's going to pop up next. Let's just hope those lights at the end of the tunnel are not the lights of an on comming train.  "YIKES" We are still plugging away at it. The other good news is that I lost 20 lbs <I gained that weight after back surgery>  so now 210lbs and feeling better and the pants are not so snug <laugh>  Hope you are well and thanks for watching my post. 

brother in Smoken,
Smoken' Joe 

<at some point I'll have to change my name on here>


----------



## joed617

Hey Bill aka Smoked.. That would be a trip .. eh .. I should have call them for the "Restaurant Makeover" lol .. wonder if they still do that show?

Joe


----------



## smoked

man that would be awsome if you were on rest. makeover....it would have been perfect for your situation!!!!!!!   I am not sure they still run that anymore thou.....


----------



## joed617

Would have saved us a ton of money.. We basicly gutted the kitchen and took out close to 5 tons of "stuff" I have to call it stuff because I'm being polite .. lol .. The makeover show probably cost them a fortune and not to mension the permits, health, building, electrical, plumbing and fire inspectors that get involved in such a project. I knew this before hand being in the trades .. so, it's kind of a self abuse thing now that I look at it .. We saved alot of money being the only people working there remodeling the place is myself, my son, my wife and an electrician that works on sundays.. Now I just have to find a plumber.. thought I had one until I heard his price to put in 3 sinks and a mop sink <8000.00>  So we are still looking, for that price I could fly Cajunsmoker up laugh .. 

Joe


----------



## cajunsmoker

LOL, for that price I'll fly myself up there
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .  Did Mom dig the BB King concert?  BB is about as good as it gets in my book.  "singing"  The thrill is gone, the thrill is gone away from me.


----------



## vulcan75001

Joe...
Still here..keeping up with the posts on your progress....Really glad to see you are headed down the home stretch...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 All your hard work is going to be well worth the effort...Your place is going to be a great success...
Joe ...as always .. wishing you the best of luck...


----------



## monty

Heya, Joe! We're all kinda wonderin' 'bout ya! How is everything coming together?

Cheers!


----------



## deejaydebi

Joe -

Let us know when your opening, maybe we'll tke a ride up north on check it out!


----------



## dgross

Hi Joe :)! Sorry that i've been so lax but we have been getting into high planting and mowing season down here in the South due to the warm winter we've had 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 . Just wanted to see how things are progessing and if the red tape is beginning to thin out as things near completion.
We would love to get an update and hope all is well with you and the family 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ! By the way, hope you all had a great St. Patrick's Day 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ! Keep up the great work! Daun


----------



## joed617

Hi Monty, we've been busy as usual. We got the smoker in and it's almost all hooked up <will get pics soon> Went to the health dept and they had some changes in the layout of the kitchen and menu and it just so happens the registered Architectural designer is on vacation until this sunday and has to redo the drawings so we have to wait some. We can't get the building permit until they stamp the drawings. We have done alot of work without the permit and got a call from the building inspector <you can't even do demo work without a permit> sheeesh we've taken off monday and today, we need some rest after hitting it hard for the past 3 months. I have a plumber comming in today to give an estimate of hooking up 3 sinks and 1 mop sink. So once the plans are approroved we can pull the permit and finish up. The dining room is almost completed .. the exit lights are being hung, next will be the emergency lights, pull stations and the strobe lights. I'll be working on the menu <the health dept requires some changes> Ahh the good news is that the city of Boston approved out beer and wine license now it has to go to the state for approval < just a background check> and this takes another 4 to 6 weeks. once the plumber is done we can have the beer lines run <6 draft beers and some bottle beers> I started building the counter wall behind the bar against the wall and will be building the front of the bar soon as well as the bar top. Going to be mahogany front with a cherry top. Soo it's comming,  The buzz around town is postive and people can't wait until we open < we can't wait also but ya have to follow the rules, kinda like "kissing the godfarthers ring" It's like they saying "you have our blessing and we approve the plans"  freekin red tape. Still looking at an April opening perhaps mid to end now. Today I have to work on the menu, meet the plumber, order the hood <takes 2 to 3 weeks> ... I still have to cut the long tables in half and redo the trim on them. <wife agrees that it's best to small square tables for 2 ppl than most tables for 4 to 6 ppl. If we get large parties we can put a few tables together. Rather than having a party of 2 sit at a table for 4 or 6 ppl. We'll be taking the serve safe alcohol class <you get an insurance discount> .. So to make it short .. we are getting there just not fast enough for us because of the red tape, permits and so on.

Hope to see ya in April,

Joe


----------



## joed617

Sure will Debi, I'll post with directions.. 

Joe


----------



## joed617

Hi Daun, Eeeck, yard work.. we live in the city so no mowing, planting .. I wish I was open on St Pat's day.. the streets were mobbed.. I knew there was some red tape but didn't know it was waist deep. lol

Joe


----------



## joed617

Hey Richard, we are on the home stretch but it seems to get longer and longer. I'll be posting pics when the place gets a li'l more cleaned up.. and we move the equipment back into the kitchen. 

Keep the faith,

Joe


----------



## monty

Heya, Joe!

Looks like it is all coming together fast! April cannot possibly come soon enough for me! I am looking forward to walking through your front door! Best wishes for smooth sailing from here on in!

Cheers!


----------



## joed617

It figures.. lol  the Architect has been on vacation all week and is comming back tomorrow. So I lost a week .. I ordered the new hood, the guys are comming to clean the vent tomorrow <they have to cut cleanout doors into the existing duct work> Makes me wonder given the age of the duct work  and how long it's been there if anyone ever cleaned it out?  Still looking for a plumber, They come by and never get back to me .. <any helpful hints Rodger>? Other than that we are still moving forward .. Time to get going.. by the way I really hate painting and it looks like I'll be painting again today .. 

Joe


----------



## tonto1117

Joe, I really admire you determination and paitence!!!! This thread should be turned into a book so folks considering this know exactly what their in for. My hats off to you and your wife and family....this has really been a long haul.


----------



## monty

Joe, I really admire you, your wife and whatever family are involved! Remember that it takes a lifetime of reality to follow a dream! I am in the same boat and rowing hard beside you!
God Bless!

and

Cheers!


----------



## bud's bbq

Hi Joe, Bud here.   Tonto and I do the Q here in West Michigan.  Been reading through this thread and what an inspiration.....you have gone througth the torments of the damned.  Lived and worked in NYC 15 years ago and they didn't make it easy to add a room on your house let alone what you are battling.  As Tonto mentioned, we are trying to get Sox tickets and plan a trip to Boston later in the Summer.  We'd love to stop by for some victuals!  Good luck and God speed.


----------



## deejaydebi

Hmmmmmmmmmm

Maybe a mini gathering in Boston for the grand opening?








No pressure there Joe!


----------



## monty

Oooooh! Food for thought, Debi! Smell the smoke already! Or is it the thought process? I'll get it figgered!

Cheers!


----------



## tonto1117

That would be tooooo coool. Count us in, daughter lives on Long Island and make it there all the time....Boston is just a quick hop, skip and a jump away.


----------



## joed617

Hey Tonto, It's been a very long haul.  Thanks for the "hats off"  It's starting to read like a book. hmm "The pit falls <no pun intended> of opening a bbq restaurant".  No matter how much research you do there is always something.. BTW the patience is wearing thin. read the story of the guys that came to clean the vent on sunday.

Joe


----------



## joed617

Hi Monty, It's been myself, my wife and son doing the work, We do have a master electrician that come in on weekends.. but we pull the wires and he wires the box and outlets. I think I need a smaller boat to lighten the load. laugh .. 

Joe


----------



## joed617

LOL, no pressure at all Debi, Compaired to what's We've been through this sounds like a piece of cake. I think a mini gathering would be cool. BTW Debi, I got a stainless steel 6 faucet beer tap.. new on e-bay. 

Joe


----------



## joed617

Hey Bud, So you're the "better half" ducking .. How did you become a sox fan <if you are> after living in NYC? Just shows you have some class <kidding> Would be great to meet the folks from here. This thread has gotten HUGE. The laws concerning food and food prep, food saftey course <I scored a 93%>  now we are almost set for the alcohol course, I have to  remember to sign up. We got the ok for the beer and wine license in Boston now we have to wait for the state to check out background.  Then if I haven't commited a felony or killed anyone in the process of opening this place <kidding> the chances are good we'll be approved. 

Joe


----------



## joed617

The Cleaning of the vent story or "saga"

I hired a company to give me an estimate on cleaning the vent, The hood isn't installed yet so this was easy for them to inspect. I got a price of 950.00 to do the job and had to sign a contract. The hood contract states "The vent will be cleaned to code 96 of the NFPA." and that there is alot of grease build up in the vent that has to be scraped and sprayed with chemicals and steam. to access panels cut in and a drain plug. I signed the contract and faxed it back to them. They came this past sunday to do the job at 3pm. 3 men were there for 5 hours and worked maybe 3.5 hours on the job. They were upset that the vent was REALLY thick with grease. I said that's why I hired the company to come clean it. They were disgusted and one of the guys went into the basement and turned the water down to a trickle. Then they told me that the water pressure was too low. They had already started the cleaning and just had the straight trunk left to do. They called in anouther truck <the owner of the company> and he didn't know they turned the water pressure down. I had the building owners key and went into his space to check the water pressure, sure enough it was good .. I told them they could run a hose from there.. To make a long story short they stopped working. Didn't clean up after themselves, I have grease on my new walls, puddles of grease on the floor. Buckets of grease on the smoker. So yesterday <monday> the guy who bid the job called me and we had a nice long talk. I toild him that someone turned the water pressure down and nobody from his crew would admit it. I told him why would I turn it down when I want my vent cleaned. My son said one of the guys went into the basement and was looking up at the water pipes. So I gave the him the guys name. He said he would follow up on it and get back to me. This was a 20 minute phone call. Here is the kicker. I didn't get a call all day when i got home I had an e-mail from the company saying that it would cost another 970.00 to finish the job. So I wrote back and told him I have a contract signed and the fax number/date and time stamped when i faxed it to his office. I told him to call me on the phone or have the owner call me to straighten this out. Not to mension my wife bought these guys cold drinks and my son supplied them with cigarettes. To make a long story short they didn't finish the job they started, they new there was heavy grease when they came and inspected it to give me a quote. So now I have to deal with these folks today. I'm not a happy camper and would never recommend them to clean a dog house at this point. So they started he job, cut in one of the 2 access panels, left the place a mess that my son has to mop up the floor. We tracked grease into the dinning floor area and into our cars. BTW I am a member of the Massachusetts restaurant assoc. and thats where I got these people, from thier web page so if the job is not completed this week and done according to the contract I will be making a few calls. <Also it's good to have a brother that's a lawyer in the family>  Just another day in the life of "The pit falls of dealing with incompentent companies" nuff said.. will keep you up dated and I'm not going to pay another 970.00 to get the vent cleaned when i have a contrat that states the price of 950.00 .. that's more than double the estimate. 

Joe


----------



## tonto1117

OMG.....I'm not even sure what to say.....my blood pressure went up just reading this and I can't imagine what your's is(you probably should seriously check it) !!!!!!!! Will it never end???......seems like the fates should cut you some slack already.I sure hope these a**holes step up and do the right thing, maybe a nicely worded letter on your brother's law firm stationary at least might make them think. I'm so sorry for you Joe, let us know what happens.


----------



## pigcicles

Joe, I don't think I could take that... maybe it's time for some southern justice.. gut shoot 'em and make them walk to their hanging - smile when it's over and serve iced tea
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Good luck with the contractors


----------



## cajunsmoker

Try talking to your local plumbing/health inspector.  They usually can't recommend individual company's but they normally have a list of companies that do the type of work you are looking to have done.  That usually will keep you from having any future problems with the inspectors as they know what the reg's are and how to implement and or get around them


----------



## joed617

I spoke to the owner of the company and he's not going to finish the job. So I called the massachusetts restaurant assoc. and talk to the president and told him the story. I also said that if this is the type of people that they have on thier website it's not making the assoc. look good at all and what's the use of being a member because I thought that this assoc. could be trusted to have proffessionals listed on thier web site. So, The president is going to call them and have a talk. He also gave me some names of other folks that do this type of work, I made the calls and will NOT be paying for the work that wasn't completed. <Yes Tonto, I am boiling.. it's the Italian blood in me> I called another company and told them the same story and they were shocked. Guess I'm going to the food trade shows in April as well as the restaurant shows and I'll put a good word for this compamny that did me so well. BTW the owner of the company .. a real **&^ hole .. He basicly said lets not point fingers on who turned the water supply down. Like that was my plan to screw them up so they couldn't finish the job I needed to have done. <rolling eyes here> .. Reminds me of the Blues song "If I didn't have bad luck, I wouldn't have any luck at all." But it won't get me down, I have to finish this and get it open <now by the end of april of beginning of may> will be getting another estimate to finish the cleaning job. 

Joe


----------



## joed617

Rodger, Great Idea.. why didn't I think of that?

Thanks again!

Joe


----------



## shellbellc

Hey Joe, 
Hopefully one day you'll be able to look back and laugh...You should be keeping a daily log...somewhere down the road when someone says they are looking at opening a restaurant you can say...Read this FIRST!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I've been trying to keep up with the thread, but somehow it got ahead of me...For the life of me I can't remember what the name of the new place is going to be...Can't wait for pic's!!!


----------



## joed617

Hi Shellbellc, I'm looking forward to that day when I can look back and laugh. Right now we're rolling with the punches. We <my wife and son also> went looking for the camera and can't find it, I'm sure it will show up at some point the sooner the better. This thread isn't a daily log but it's all we got. lol ....  Ahh and the name of the place is "Smoken' Joe's Barbeque" I ordered the new hood last week, 12' long and 54" wide and 2' tall. If you get it online and have it shipped to you it's 1/2 the cost of having a company make it for you up here.. I also ordered an equipment table for 232.00 bucks and I called a company up here that makes them and they wanted 580.00 bucks .. So, it's good to shop around alot.. We started wiring the fire alarm equipment last night.. pull stations and strobe lights. Have the emergency lights all wired .. The bathrooms are just about completed just need another coat of paint on the doors <did I mension I hate painting..lol> 

Joe


----------



## tonto1117

How goes it Joe.....I'm a bit afraid to ask.


----------



## bud's bbq

Joe, NO I am not a Bosox fan.  Root'n for the evil Yankees since 1975 when I moved to Long Island and worked in Mid-town Manhattan.  

More importantly, how goes the project?


----------



## bbqpitstop

Joe,

Just a note of mutual encouragement.....we too have been "opening" our restaurant that we purchased over a year and a half ago....Granted, our situation would make your venture look like a walk in the park.....However, I noticed your decision to go with Friedrich, and I can assure you it was a great choice.

I'm curious though, did you direct vent the smoker? Put it under an exhaust instead or in addition to a direct vent? I also wanted to know if any of the Boston powers that be, (health, building, fire departments) required the addition of an ansul system.

Just so you're aware there is a smoke extractor and a new model on the horizon for the unit very soon, and if you have any questions or concerns, I've been using them exclusively for over five years now with much success in the catering and concession business. You'll never find anything that keeps the moisture in the meat as well as this unit does. 
Good luck and keep posting as it goes!

Shelly Hunt
Desperados Barbecue
www.desperadosbarbecue.com


----------



## joed617

Hmm a Yankees fan eh?  I won't hold that against ya .. lol ..  The project is moving ahead at a slow pace this week. The 2nd company is comming to clean the hood this sunday <easter> . We finished installing the fire alarm system and it works great.. all new exit signs with back up lighting. This week we should be in good shape as far as building the stage and the bar. So it's comming together.  I put the last tile in the ceiling today in the dinning room.  I'm kinda toasted right now .. I need a vacation. lol 

Joe


----------



## joed617

It's saying that my posting is too short.. I should have placed my responce here .. go figure 

Joe


----------



## bud's bbq

Joe, sounds like the monumental project is getting closer to the goal.  I use the expression: "I'm stumbling, but I'm stumbling forward!"

As for my Yankees, just returned from NY and opening day.  Never been to an Opening Day but for those of us from frigid confines, you know that the stinking winter is just about over when baseball starts.

Hope we can visit your place and take in a Sox game this Summer!


----------



## squeezy

Hey Joe ... come on up to Ontario Canada ... lots of room for ya!
Around here Q is as scarce as hen's teeth on a wire fence! Also I have a chef brother that could use some work .......

Good luck with your place ...

Squeezy


----------



## joed617

Shelly, Great site you have .. lots of info too. It was nice to read about the smoker <the same as I have> .. Where do you get your wood chips from?  I haven't found one as of yet..

Joe


----------



## joed617

Hi Squeezy, Until we bought this place we went to Canada every year <Montreal> to the Jazz fest. Looks like this year we won't make it.. Send your brother done .. we could use the help . lol

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## cajunsmoker

Glad to see you can still laugh Brother


----------



## bbqpitstop

Joe,

I have always bought my chips from Friedrich directly. They buy in quantity from a place called Java Farms, and they are a white hickory chip that I guarantee you will love. Nothing kicks out a sweet smoke smell quite like these things do.

Just out of curiosity where did you find the smoker, did you guy it used? I'm hoping you're going to post pics, I will be putting up an album of our long renovation soon.

Shelly


----------



## joed617

Hey Shelly,  Thanks for the info on buying the chips. Long story on the smoker.. To make it short and sweet.. I was looking at a few other brand new ones from "Southern Pride" The sales man up here gave me a shipping cost and if I ordered now <because he just sold smoker to someone in the area we could split the shipping cost of 3000.00 each <such a deal> .. I got calls and e-mails from this guy and was about to purchase it because I would save on shipping. I decided to look on ebay and found a Friedrich smoker and went to thier site.. called them and asked if they sold one to anyone in my area and they said yes and gave me the name of the BBQ restaurant. So off we went out for more Q .. The meat was tender, juicy and nicely smoked ... btw we ate at so many Q joints and we wern't very happy with either the tenderness, taste or smoke <lotta places use <gag here> Liquid smoke yuck. I know, it's turning into a long story <laugh> So after being in the food business years ago I knew how fast you could spend money to keep a business going. So I bought the smoker used for 3500.00 including shipping <shipping was 500.00 and was comming up from Alabama> I did the math and subtracted 17,000.00 + 3000.00 in shipping and it came to 20,000.00 You can see where I'm going with this. 20,000.00 - 3500.00 is a savings of 16,500.00 ..  I bought it a while back and had it in storage at 50.00 per month and then 250.00 to have it moved into the place .. so I still saved $16,000.00  and now it's all hooked up cleaned <a few scratches and changed a few wires. but it is humming right along now> .. BTW my wife and I had make up a list of things to buy and the price before I bought the smoker and at the end we would see who came in on budget and who blew thier budget. Needless to say she learned about ebay. BTW I also bought a cook and hold <Alto Shaam 1000-TH-I series> that holds 240lbs of cooked product for 1400.00 used and they usually go for 15,000.00 new  .. The one I got was from a military cafe... and the ytook good care of it .. very clean inside and a few dings on the outside.. again I saved BIG time .. BuGood thing I saved all that money so I could give it the people making the new hood, and the plumbers and all the electrical material we had to buy. BTW the hood I bought I couldn't have had made up here was to expensive so I have it made and pre piped for the ansul system in GA. for about 3 grand or so.. including shipping. anyway as I said and I'll repeat.. SHOP AROUND FOLKS it's worth it.. I'm happy I did the research.. 

Joe


----------



## tonto1117

Joe, it's been a few weeks and was wondering how things are coming along. Sure hope your getting close to a opening date and getting excited!!!


----------



## monty

Yeah! Give us an update! I almost have forgotten where Boston is. Of course I am sure it looks a LOT different from when I left MA for better parts! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Cheers!


----------



## joed617

Hi Monty, It's been a BEAR lately. The guy the was suppose to clean the hood according to the contract didn't finish the job and left my place a mess <grease on the walls, ceiling and floor> He's now taking me to court to get paid for an incomplete job. I got another company in and they said it can't be cleaned so we have to install a vent system now. we also had to replumb the whole place and have a rough inspection on plumbing, electrical and building next week. The new hood came along with a make-up air system and the ansul system. The company that is making and installing the vent, make up air and snsul system will hopefully start next week. I've been building the bar <almost done> had to rebuild the walls in the basement for dry storage <I didn't expect that> We had the coke machine installed on monday. We had long tables and the wife wanted them cut in half so I have to put trim on them. We'll be patching up the old holes in the floor where the old plumbing and wiring came through <fire saftey ya know> After the inspection I can sheetrock the kitchen walls and cover the lower half in stainless steel. I've learned a lesson on monday <Keep my front door closed> I had so many salesmen cone in and that took a large chunk of the day. The good part was some neighborhood folks stopped in and wanted to know when we are opening. Looks like later May. Other than being over worked, under fed and the no income on my part we are hanging in there. Off to start the day.. 

Yours in smoken,

Joe


----------



## monty

Heya Joe!

Even though the Universe is throwing grenades at you I am happy to see that you are pulling the pins and throwing them back! Difficulties arise and you find the answer to solving them. You will be a true success when you get into operation. The rest will be a piece of cake. And because you are being so thorough and "by the book" there ain't nuthin gonna grab yer butt from behind when you're not lookin'.

Already seems like the Forum Family has sort of adopted your project as theirs. we're all pulling for you!

Keep us posted on progress and your opener. I can zip into Boston just about any time during the summer months and my friend from NZ arrives at Logan in October.

Make it happen, Bro!

Cheers!


----------



## deejaydebi

Jessie and I are really excited to come to your new place!


----------



## joed617

Hey Monty,
            Thanks to everyone for the support. It hasen't been an easy ride so far but we are moving ahead. There are things beyound our control that will postpone the opening ie: replacing the exhaust vent, this has to be fabricated to fit the existing one so it matches where they have to cut out the section that can't be cleaned. Funny thing is that I've been told that it looks as though the vent hasen't been cleaned in 15 years but I have papers that say it was cleaned a year ago. I been working on the bar and have the top and front built. The top is southern yellow pine stained cherry and the front is mahogany.  We rebuilt the basement walls, installed lights and finished cleaning the walk in cooler and created a dry storgae area in the basement. Plumbing inspection on Monday <crossing fingers> hopefully an electrical inspection this week also and soon after a building inspection. The kitchen is still a mess because the walls and ceiling are still open. After the inspections I'll be able to close the walls up and and finish them off with stainless steel wall panels and with luck the new vent, hood and make-up air will be installed soon. They have to get a permit and have drawings <drawings cost another 670.00> ontop of the cost on the install. We have a meeting with a new designer for the store front and sign. This is a free service from the redevelopement commity <Yeaaa something for free>  and they will pay up to 3500.00 per store front remodeling and sinage, We have 2 store fronts and may get 7000.00. It's good to work with the town, It takes time but we have taken the right steps and have alot of folks behind us including the Mayor's office, the reps of the ward and the people who walk by. I left the door open last sunday and we had folks comming in asking when we are going to open. So I gave them a li'l tour of the place and happen to have a sample menu on hand .. They are excited and they think the Blues is also a good idea <we do have a house band in place>  Her name is Shirley Lewis @ http://www.shirleylewis.biz/  go to contact page and she mensions "Smoken' Joe's Barbeque"  She has a lot of history and awards .. so check her out.  Soooo we are still trying to get the entertainment license wich souldn't be a problem just lots of red tape .. so as of now it looks like the end of May but I hope sooner and will keep everyone posted as we get closer to the opening day. 

Yours in Smoken,

Joe


----------



## joed617

Hey Debi,  
            I'm excited as well to meet some of the folks from here.  We've been working hard <7 days a week and a min of 11 hours a day> to get this place remodeled. It's just me, my son and wife. The only contractors we hired was the electrician to work with my wife and I rewiring the place, plumber and the people who will be installing the hood, vent and ansul system. other than that it's been all us. From demo'ing the place, removing sinks, woks and walls the old kitchen hood.  My son took apart every piece of equipment and cleaned them as well as repairing as needed. He went through atleast 25 gallons of degreaser. I was told if you don't have a make-up system in place the grease has no place to go. So when the compressors of the equipment came on guess were the grease went? It got pulled into the equipment. Atleast we know we are going to start out with a very clean place. and will be looking forward to meeting you as well as anyone else heading this way. We've been told already that we are going to out grow this place and have lines at our door :) and we have LOTS of FREE PARKING!!!! Thanks for hanging in there and cheering us along it's been a rough 4 months since we started the construction. Funny thing is I've been in construction for over 32 years andwe got this place for 3 reasons. 1st reason I love to BBQ and the neighbors, the wifes co-workers love the food we Q, 2nd I had 2 back surgeries and It was time to leave the construction business after the 2nd operation. and the 3rd is that the wife use to own a recording studio and with her connections and talent she gets to get back into the music business again and if we do well she'll leave her job and come work full time at the restaurant. Anyway it's going to be one hell of a ride .. laugh .. so hope to see ya soon.

Joe

PS: Nice job on the poultry and fatty :) this past week!


----------



## joed617

Just an update ...........  We passed the electrical, plumbing and building rough inspections. <whew> Closed up the kitchen walls and applied the stainless steel sheets over the weekend. On monday I framed out the window so when the guys come on wednesday to install the makeup air they'll have the hole there for them. So on wednesday the guys came y to install the new hood and vent as well as the makeup air. They removed the old duct work that had atleast an inch of tar in it. <it was pretty bad and beyound cleaning>. I've been jumping around back and forth cutting the tables in half and applying new trim to them,w e'll have 25 tables when completed and 7 seats at the bar so a total of 57 seats,  Buiding the bar, sheetrocking and installing the stainless steel. We have to close a few holes in the ceiling above the suspended ceiling due to a fire hazard. All and all it's comming along. Today they'll be finishing up the make-up air and the new vent so tomorrow I'll have some patching to do and some electrical work to do. This weekend should prove to be interesting. We have alot of cleaning to do and finshing of the electrical work <installing outlets and switches> . The wife has been matting blues posters for the wall art and they look great. We also covered the front alumium frames where the front doors are with barn board. I've been meeting with micro brewery's and have been taisting some interesting samples. Some of the samples are .. Sweaty Betty, Hazed and Infused, Mojo, Magic hat to name a few. We got more samples in the other day and we are trying to pair the best beer that compliments BBQ. They dropped of 7 more samples and one looks interesting, It's a smoked wheat beer from Germany, Haven't tried that one yet. I can see a shimmer of light at the end of the tunnel and we'll be placing a help wanted ad soon this week. We've had the doors open and have gotten lots of company from folks just walking by asking when we are going to open <If I make it, it should be in a few weeks after all the inspections including the healt dept. Almost forgot the wife got 400lbs of china delivered on tuesday as well as the silverware, The beer mugs as well as the coffee cups are on order with the "Smoke'n Joe's Barbeque" label on them. The beer mugs are 16oz and 12oz mason jars with handles and we also have the standard beer mugs and glasses. So with any luck by the end of the month or the beginning of the next we should be open. I think the wife is planning a cleaning party <laugh> so we'll see how that turns out. It won't be as dirty as when we took the place over mostly construction dust that we clean up each day. We'll that's the update.. BTW I'm really beat and wish I had the bucks to hire a crew to do all the work. Perhaps if we do well the next "Smoke'n Joe's" we'll be able to do just that. <just kidding, I have no intension of opening another place>. After the hood is completed we'll have the fire inspection to go through. Well I hope all is well .. I have to get ready to go back to the restaurant and open up for the hood and vent guys. I hope all is well with eveyone.. 

Joe aka Smoken' Joe


----------



## monty

Thanks for the update, Joe!

As I said in an earlier post your thorough and "by the book" approach will pay off in the future.

Sounds as though you are almost ready for blast off! Got a "fuzzy" target date? And my best to your better half for sticking with it, and you, as well! It has got to be a strain! Bless you both!

So, when are you gonna make those "Smokin' Joe's" beer mugs available for purchase? Might be a great sideline!

Looking forward to visiting your place!

Cheers!


----------



## shellbellc

Way to go Joe! Almost there! It would be nice to see a sample menu and some pics!


----------



## cheech

Thanks for the update, it is kind of like I am living my dream through you. Sounds like plenty of hard work but the reward will be so sweet.


----------



## deejaydebi

Joe -

It's almost there man! I hate driving in Boston but I'm comming for you! I got a few people from work that are intereted in hearing about the place. And I work at the Navy base so once you get your enterainment licence we can put some flyers in the ticket office. The kids (Young sailors) are always looking for some place to go on weekends.

Hang in there!


----------



## joed617

Hey Monty, We are by the book we don't want want anything that would delay the opening. As for the fuzzy date looks like a fuzzy end of the month opening. A soft opening and sometime when the staff is trained and running smoothly we'll have a grand opening. As for the mugs we know some may be taken and we'll offer some for sale at the bar. We are also in contact with a guy in advertisment that knows of a company that will bottle our sauces to sell as well as T-shirts. Soooo today the come and hook up the ansul system and this weekend we'll finish installing the outlets and have a final electrical inspection. Then with hope the plumber will be in next week to do the finish plumbling and we can have that inspected next week as well as the final building inspection. Then we'll move onto the fire inspection and health inspection. Monday we take a course "Serve Safe Alcohol" class. We've taken the Serve Safe food saftey class and I scored well enough to teach others :) <anything over a 90% you can teach your employees>  They finished the hood, new vent  and make up air yesterday. Nice stainless hood it looks sweet. It's 12' long and 54" wide and 2 ' high nice and shiney. I'll let every one know when the BIG DAY arrives. At some point I have to get out of construction mode mentally and back into the restaurant mode. We'll be moving the equipment we have stored in out basement next week. It looks like I won't be having any time off before the transistion.. <bummer> maybe I can steal a day just to regroup. I'm going to see if we can get a new camera we seem to have lost ours <I think someone, not mensioning any names here, Left the truck door open and left the camera in plain site and it was taken> That's the reason I haven't posted any pics. If I figure out how the cell phone works and if I can either e-mail them to myself and then post I'll try. 

Thanks for the support,

Smoken' Joe <I should change my handle on here> lol


----------



## joed617

Hey Shellbellc,  Lets see as far as the menu we have .. from memory we'll have atb's, chicken wings, tenders, bbq nachos, catfish fingers. fried chicken, steak, burgers, ribs <both beef and pork>, pulled pork, brisket, fries, onion rings. sides will consist of garlic red smashed pototato's, veggies, corn bread, collard greens cook with smoked ham hocks, Chili, baked beans, mac and cheese. That's close to everything. As far as desert we'll have a lady who owns a pie place here make our pies <she's well known for her pies up here> sweet potato pie, pecan pie, key lime pie to start. We will be meeting her on saturday to see whatelse she has to offer. We'll also put her name above the pie selection to promote her business as well .. When we get a new camera I'll post some pics. 

Thanks for watching.,

Joe


----------



## joed617

Cheech the man, Yer welcome for the update, I haven't been on much because of the crunch and being over worked. <and the pay stinks at this point, non existent> My advice to anyone who wants to open a place never buy an asian restaurant .. they cook with peanut oil and soy sauce and for some reason they never clean the hoods and vents <I found out that most cleaning companies won't clean them because they're a mess. It's been plenty of hard work. Had it been easy I may not enjoy it much as if I just walked into a place and opened <would have been less expensive> for business. We'll be putting out a quality product swecond to none. We have cooked in the smoker there and had a few dinners with people and they tell me it's the best they ever had <so some encouraging news> The Landlord of the building travels alot and has been trying BBQ from all over and called me yesterday and said ours is a step above the rest <he was in N Carolina for a week> So that makes me feel like we are doing the right thing. We wanta friendly, non rushed, fun place for olks to come to so they can relax, enjoy the food, beer and music. 

Joe


----------



## joed617

Debi!!!! Who doesn't hate driving in Boston .. lol .. Will be good to meet you as well as others from here. Thanks for spreading the word. I know you brew your own beer so you will like this. We have had a few companies <micro breweries> come in and we'll be having some cool beers that complement the BBQ, One I have tried is a seasonal beer called "Sweaty Betty" as well as MoJo, Hazed and Infused"  The guy from majic Hat stopped by also. We'll also carry a "Smoked Wheat Beer" from   Germany <They have been dropping me off sample to try> and we are trying to get a nice beer selection to go with the Q .. any suggestions would be nice .. I joined "BeerAdvocate.com"  and in my spare time <yea right> I've been readig up on beer and what type of food goes well with certain types of beer. I use to brew my own long ago until I lost my waist and have sence stopped and now fit back into my old clothing .. :) I like a good ale .. Like the wheat beers as well a refreshing beer I use to brew was a "Golden Ale" easy to brew and had a nice 2 finger foamy head, good finsih, color and aroma. anyway paring beer is as important as paring wine with food. I won't be having Guniness, and I'm not a Bud man but others are so I may have to have a bud line. 

Thanks again,

Joe


----------



## joed617

We're getting closer to opening!  The window is back in and the plywood is down, Plumbing is almost completed and the electrical work is done, New hood, vent and make up air is working, ansul system is hooked up but not tested yet. All the stainless steel is installed on the walls. I still have more work on the bar to do. The coke guys are comming this friday to complete the hook up of the soda machine, The beer lines are run but not hooked up yet, they tell me next week it will be completed. We'll be ordering all non food products this week. The wife's 400lbs of china has been delivered as well as the silverware, The coffee cups are in but still waiting for the beer mugs. Next week will be inspection for the electrical/plumbing and building and then fire inspection as well as the health dept inspection. Made ribs last sunday, the wife took one and was standing talking and the meat fell off the bone and all she was holding was the bone. <I know from being a BBQ judge that this is concidered over cooked> but for some reason folks like it this way.  The banner should be there today "Opening soon Smoken' Joe's Barbeque" .. By the way the entertainment license had been refused so we have to appeal <that cost 150 bucks> I think they just want the 150 myself. and last but not least I had an accident a week ago last saturday, I was wiring the make-up fan, going up and down the ladder 3 times and the 4th time I cracked my on the support brace and being the bald guy I am .. <no feelers to warn me to slow down so full impact on top of my head. I knew it was bad but stopped the bleeding and the wife and son made me go to the hospital and I told them I would go under 3 conditions .. 1) No stingy stuff. 2) no needles. and 3) I leave my pants on. Well, I got 1 of the 3, I got to keep my pants on <laugh> . They had to wash out the wound, got a tetnus shot and 6 stitches <had them removed last friday>. You can say I put my blood and sweat into the place and at some point we can through crying into the mix as well .. lol  So the push is on, My mom is comming down friday <tomorrow> and our neighbor up stairs offered to come help clean as did our new dishwasher, also the singer from our house band will be there to help the wife frame and hang the posters for the walls .. and today is the wifes Birthday so I am going to get her a camera so she can take pics of the place and if I am a good boy she'll let me post the pics of the restaurant. BTW we've been trying a lots of micro brewery beers, They keep comming in with samples I mean what's a guy to do?  answer: Drink'em!

Thanks for the support and may the smoke always blow in the direction of your neighbors home. 

Joe aka Smoken' Joe


----------



## teacup13

i have been reading your adventures for awile now, but have never commented... 

i am glad to see that you are living your dream...not many of us now a days can say that...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





if you are looking for some beer that goes great on tap, the restaurants that i frequent have Gillians and New Castle Brown Ale, they seem to be the better of the sellers even over the big breweries...just my .02 cents


----------



## gypsyseagod

fat tire on tap & shiner bock on tap are always good sellers too,especially w/ the college crowd.


----------



## hawgheaven

That is awesome, Joe! You are indeed livin' the dream!

I've never had the pleasure of meeting you, but the next time I am in Boston, I'll certainly drop by! 

Good luck!


----------



## monty

Way to go, Joe! BS&T! 

Not only is your heart in this project but you are also involving other body parts as well! Kudos!

Keep us posted!

Cheers!


----------



## deejaydebi

Joe -

I can wait to meet you and your wife and try out this fabulas place you got going. We do have some great micro brews around here, we're pretty lucky. One of my favorites is from Hartford called 10 Penny Ale - http://www.tenpennyale.com/ 

Another good one is from Vermont avalable almost every now is Long Trail Ale or Double Bag   http://www.longtrail.com/

I love trying the microbrews!


----------



## monty

I really like the offerings from Long trail. But that Double Bagger is what I call "Stay at Home Beer"! Pretty Potent.

There is a brewery in Lyndonville, Vermont called the Trout River Brewery. They have an excellent selection of beer styles and come up with some excellent specialty and holiday brews.

And best of all every Wednesday you can pull up to their drive up window and get a "growler" of your favorite brew! Great operation, super folks and excellent beer!

And right in my back yard!

Cheers!


----------



## gypsyseagod

so whats the freakin' address & what town- i do have a blues band... but i gotta come visit & try the food..


----------



## joed617

Hey Teacup.. I like the New Castle brown ale also .. never had Gillians .. I have tried this beer called "Sweaty Betty" and liked that also .. been sampeling beer alot in the past few weeks.. we'll be more into micro breweries .. and some of the regular beers.

Joe


----------



## joed617

gypsyseagod, We can't get Fat Tire out here I e-mail the company and they don't ship it east of mississippi. I'll look into shiner bock.. I have a sample of "Dale's pale Ale" and a few others .. will let ya know what happens. 

Joe


----------



## joed617

Come on by Hawgheaven,  would be nice to meet you also .. I'll be posting the address soon.. 

Joe


----------



## joed617

Hey Monty, I don't think I want to involve any other body parts though .. lol .. we are having a cleaning party this weekend .. Mom is comming down <she's 81, and will be the supervisor> But I know she'll be cleaning something .. she is a fiesty one and a great sence of humor ..  We ordered 16 racks of ribs .. a brisket, a shoulder of pork and maybe a few chickens to smoke in the new oven this weekend .. to feed the help .. :) 

Joe


----------



## joed617

Thanks Debi, I'll check'em out .. we do have some great micros here .. I checked and am a member of "Beer Advocate. com" .. Hope to see ya soon .. We didn't get home until 12 lastnight and I've been up since 5:30 .. started yesterday at 7:30 .. long hours but I see the light at the end of the tunnel.. :)

Joe


----------



## joed617

The place is in Brighton, Massachusetts.. I'll post the street address as we get closer to opening day ... and maybe will have pics tro post also .. I just bought the wife a new camera .. :)

Joe


----------



## hawgheaven

Will do! 

Good luck with getting your entertainment license... I am also a blues lover, so when I get up there, I expect some great blues and BBQ!


----------



## joed617

HI Phil, did you see the link to our house band?  Or you can google "Shirley Lewis" .. he has won some cool awards .. I actually woke up ay 5:30 am today and went back to sleep until 8am .. something I haven't done in a long time .. BTW we put the banner up yesterday.. <the comming soon banner>  Have a great weekend .. and happy smoking 


Joe


----------



## hawgheaven

Yes, I just checked her out... "Shirley Lewis, Boston's First Lady of the Blues". Great choice Joe!


----------



## joed617

Just a quick update:  Final electrical inspection is on the way!! Plumbing will wrapped up this week and ready for final inspection also. Building inspection should be soon after and then the fire inspection and the health inspection. <so many inspections> We did break down and used the smoker this weekend and had 22 people there ages 18 to 81 <my mom being 81> again no pics but a positive feed back. We cooked a 15lb brisket, 8 racks of ribs, a 10lb shoulder for pulled pork and 2 chickens, The oven performed well. When I give a tour of the kitchen I show off thye smoker, opening the door and let them smell the elft over aroma <such a tease I am>  We also leave the front door open and folks walking by stop in and ask when we are going to open all we can say is in a 2 weeks. We have the banner up and a phone numer, we have the credit card processing company so we take mastercard, visa and amereican express. The kitchen is looking great lots of stainless steel on the walls. The ceiling is almost done. the bar is just about completed and the beer lines are run they just need to be hooked up this week.  We decided to nix the stage too many problems <handy cap ramp and handrail for a 4" high stage so it's not worth the trouble>  and will speed our entertainment license through. Folks are telling me I'll have to expand already. We have 60 seats and would like to stay that size I guess it could be worse and have nobody show up. I've interviewed 2 cooks and hopefull a few more this comming week. We'll be over staffed the first month or so but better to be prepaired than to have the patrons wait long for thier meals. We started ordering and got our first shipment of paper goods as well as take out containers. Sooo it's a comming. Got home early last night I was over tired and left at 6pm, fell into bed and slept a few hours, woke up had a small dinner and off to sleep again. <I need a vacation already> maybe I'll get to have 2 days off before we open. When we do open we'll open on a monday so we won't get stampeeded with the folks who dine out on weekends and we can get a handle on things before the weekend crowd. A lot of thought has been given to this project so it will have the best chance to make it. I concider the smoker my baby seeing how it will be the center of attention <I mean what's the use of having a bbq joint without a smoker> so she gets special attention.. anyway .. I'll have the wife upload the pics and will post some this week.. 

Yours in Smoken'

Joe aka "Smoken' Joe"


----------



## shellbellc

Neeeeed.......pictures..........:PDT_Armataz_01_05  : 


Can't wait!  I'm excited for you...Have you considered how big your take out business could become??!!!


----------



## jts70

Joe, Great to hare it is all coming together. there is a great micro here in MI BELL's Brewery


----------



## deejaydebi

Alright Joe your almost there!


----------



## tonto1117

This is great to hear Joe.....dare I say a light at the end of a long tunnel?? 

Looking foward to seeing the pics, and will definetley make plans on stopping by and saying hi.


----------



## joed617

WOW, The town is talking and we have a good buzzzzzzzz going .. Here is one pic they placed in "Pigtrip.net" along with a picture of the front of the store .. and this article.. 

_(06/02/07)_

*Coming Soon: Boston BBQ*



Last weekend I did some legwork to investigate the soon-to-open *Smoken' Joe's BBQ* in Brighton MA. It's located on 351 Washington Street, less than a block from Market Street and just a few blocks from St Elizabeth's Medical Center. I couldn't see inside, but my moles tell me it's close.

Smoken' Joe


----------



## monty

Lookin' good, Joe!

So, its 351 Washington Street. Can find it with my eyes closed. Or at least I could before all the Big Dig hooplah! Real nice neighborhood and the potential for a lot of traffic.

Here's one I keep forgetting to ask:

How far is your commute?

Best O' Luck
and
Cheers!


----------



## joed617

Monty, I hope all is well with you. Market Street and Washington street is the 4th most traveled intersection in Massachusetts. It takes me about 15 minutes in traffic to get there.  We passed the electrical inspection today, Had a surprise visit from the health inspector who told us that we've gone way above the call of duty. so we shouldn't have a problem. Plumber has to finish up this week, The beer lines and glycol lines are up and running to the beer tap.  We've been hiring the staff looks like a training session this weekend .. We got the beer and wine license and have to wait for the occupancy permit for them to release it .. so maybe next week .. I'll have more pics soon .. when we clean up the joint. 

Joe


----------



## ron50

Joe:

I can't believe I've missed this thread before today. Best of luck with the new venture and it will definitely give me another reason to plan a trip to Boston soon.


----------



## monty

Well, Joe, it looks like you are just about to open. I can only speak for myself but I am sure that I echo the best wishes of the all the forum members.

As I have said previously I am very familiar with that area and will get away to visit once you are open.

Good Luck!
God Bless!
and
Cheers!


----------



## joed617

Hi Ron, I can't believe this thread has gotten so much interest. We are nearing the end here and hopefully will be open by the end of the month. 

Joe


----------



## joed617

Hey Monty!! 
              One thing for sure is that even the best plans have draw backs <inspections> Out of our control and have to rely on the city workers. We passed the plumbing inspection yesterday and called for the finale building inspection for today <we'll see if he shows up> and then onto the Fire Dept inspection and then the health dept inspection. We did have a surprise visit a week ago from the health dept who just happened to be in the neighborhood and stopped in. He said "You guys went well above and beyound the call of duty here" and then talked mostly about the ex tenant not in a flattering way either so he's happy that we just about gutted the joint and started fresh. We've been getting phone calls asking when we are about to open. The touch screen to place the orders is all set up as well as the kitchen printer. I hope to have all the details finished this weekend so we can remove the rest of the tools. We decided not to have a stage due to the handicap ramp and so on. We installed carpet in that area instead.  The smoker works great, kitchen is just about completed just need to clean the floor and shelves. dinning area is almost all set up the wife will be hanging posters this weekend and lots of dusting. we'll turn on all the freezers and refridgerators and get them down to the correct temps for inspection. We've also taken a "serve safe alcohol class" Ahh almost forgot the beer lines are all run as well as the soda machine being hooked up. We'll be taking pics this weekend and I promise to post them as soon as I get a chance to catch my breath. It's hard to find cooks out here for some reason. All they need is grill experience anyhow .. I'll have to place another ad soon <real soon> .. Time to hit the road .. back to the second home .. laugh 

Hope to see ya there soon,

Joe


----------



## shellbellc

Can't wait for the pic's!!!! How do you vent the smoker?  I would think I would want a little "leak" so you can catch a waif in the dining room...


----------



## joed617

The smoker is vented under the kitchen exhaust hood and you do get the smell of smoke in the dinning area. Not an over powering smell but a nice sweet smoking meat smell. As usual the building inspector didn't show up so I'll have to wait until tuesday because the city workers get monday off "Bunker hill day" go figure. <rolling eyes here>.. hang in there for the pics .. hope to take some this weekend.  

PS: I ordered 2000lbs of hickory chips .. they should be here next week. 

Joe


----------



## deejaydebi

I am Psyched! 

I can't believe I am ecited about driving in Boston!


----------



## monty

Got you beat, Brother Joe!

At least the Battle of Bunker Hill was fought in Massachisetts!

As all well know I am an employee of the State of Vermont. Vermont celebrates "Bennington Battle Day". It is a day off for us on or about August 16.

While there is a Bennington, Vermont the actual battle was fought across the New York Border!

Go figure, but I will take the day off!

Lookin' close, Joe!

Cheers!


----------



## monty

BTW!

What will be your hours of operation? I am looking at a weekend visit. And which days will the band be playing? Be warned... I can be very funny won an open mike!

Cheers!


----------



## joed617

Monty, Due to this messed up city our entertainment license was knocked down. The old one said we could have entertainment until 10:30pm. We went through all the town meetings and were approved for a 12am license. But the city denied it and we had to file an appeal soooo My wife when in today and spoke to the folks at the board and they said it would take 60 to 90 days for the appeal to be heard. So my wife said can we still have music until 10:30pm and they said no because we filed an appeal, They said we could withdraw the appeal and have the entertainment until 10:30pm and then file to have the have the entertainment license extended until 12am. Just happens that the person in charge is out until next wednesday. Needless to say we are pretty unhappy with this and thought that once the town meeting approved it that it would be ok .. but it's not .. so, making it in Massachusetts is more difficult that the slogan says .. BTW, I had a few melt down from working long hours, 7 days a week my wife thought I had a stroke, She was asking me my name ... birth date and ss number. I'm fine and just needed to slow down some .. have to admit though that my mental state was not functioning very well and I was somewhat disorientated that night. Lack of sleep, stress and being putting in very long hours trying to finish up. One thing for sure is that we'll only have to go throught this once.. anyway .. time for rest and I'll keep ya posted on the opening... we'll have a soft opening at first then down the road the Grand Opening. 

Be well,

Joe


----------



## deejaydebi

Easy there Joe! If you are getting that worn out you better slow down or you might end up in the hospital! We don't want that to happen now do we?


----------



## joed617

Sheesh Debi, You sound like my wife <laugh> she's 1/2 italian, I tell her that's the better half :)  The brunt of the hard work is done, been cleaning the place up for pics today. The wife has been framing pictures and arrainging the seating.  Most all the large tools have been taken out of the place and are now back home. So all and all we come a long way and can't wait to open.  Stay tuned for the pics.

Joe


----------



## deejaydebi

Joe -

It's sounds weird but it happen to me a few years ago. I was woking 12 to18 hour days 7 days a week for about 5 months and I fell down one day and didn't get up until three days later. It took almost a year before my head cleared and I could think straight - everything was like slow motion or something. NOTHING was wrong with me. Doctors just called it total exastion.


----------



## shellbellc

So where are those pics Joe???????? Hope you've rested up!


----------



## joed617

I've been busy as hell finishing up. The inspections are almost all done <had 7 inspections so far we just need the fire inspection and health inspection> As luck would have it the walkin cooler crapped out and we have to buy a new cooling unit for it. Anyway .. I have the PICTURES! 

Smoken' Joe


----------



## joed617

The kitchen


----------



## joed617




----------



## joed617




----------



## joed617




----------



## joed617

The bar I built


----------



## joed617




----------



## joed617

more kitchen


----------



## joed617




----------



## joed617

some all art


----------



## triple b

Looks pretty darn good!

Hope you're busy from day 1!

Oh,and being a Chef,I was wondering what the prep area looked  like?

Hope you got lots of room because you're gonna be so busy you won't be able to do it on the line.

Hope your last inspections go well.So you can get down to business.


----------



## joed617

Hey Triple B,
                I hope I'm busy also.. As far as the prep area we have to use the line for awhile until we get some cash to make a prep area in the basement. Right now we got to get open <a soft opening> to bring in some revenue. We picked up the beer and wine license yesterday and we spent the day at city hall to see what else we have to do to open. They should have a book on where to start, expections and what you need to do to open a restaurant or any other business. Seems like no matter who we called, spoke too the departments all have something different to say as to what we need. The fire chief will contact me on monday and explain to me what I need to do to move forward and open. I've never seen so much red tape in my life. It was a restaurant before with a seating of 60 people. We bought it and changed it from Koreon to BBQ, Because the previous owners of the past 4 restaurants there didn't bother to have inspections <building, wiring and fire> we got walloped and had to fix all thier mistakes and so on. This tells me that if your going to do it right you'll pay a fortune to bring everything up to code. <as we did> But now we have a nice clean place and I have peace of mind that I won't have to worry about grease fires and the saftey of the customers. One thing comes to mind is where were the inspectors when they are suppose to come around and inspect the place every year? Oh well .. what can I say about that.. nadda .. we should be opening in a week or so unless they have more hoops for us to jump through .. or more forms to fill out .. or they want more fees for something. at this point who knows .. Had I known it was going to be this much work and take this much time I would have offered the previous owner a lot less <I got her down as far as she'd go though> and it did come with the beer and wine license. Live and learn as they say ..  Have a great weekend .. we have waitress training this weekend .. 

Joe


----------



## hawgheaven

Joe, the place looks great! All your hard work will pay off, I'm sure! I'm planning to get up there and check the place out in person, I'm working on a long weekend to do just that, maybe this fall.

Best of luck to ya'!


----------



## ron50

Joe:

Your place looks sweet. The bar just makes me want to set my butt down on a chair and open my wallet, ha ha.

Love the colors, the lighting the whole setup. I have no doubt you will fill the place with happy smiling and paying customers as well as educating their palates as to what good Q is all about.

Good luck with it. I'm looking forward to seeing the menu and better yet dining there.  Don't forget to put that "reserved for SMF members" sign on your best table for me.


----------



## gypsyseagod

same here. it looks great & the bar is outstanding. good luck & frame that first dollar.


----------



## joed617

Thanks for the compliments, That first dollar will be bronzed .. laugh .. the bar top almost did me in. It's southern yellow pine with 6 coats of stain on it and finish. I use the 2 part epoxy and the 1st coat didn't dry <yes I stirred it for the time required> I then called the company and they told me to scrap of the wet and apply a new coat. I did that and had wet and dry spots. I called the company again and they told me to scrap out the wet spots and use acetone to wipe them out. I did and it took off the stain I used <it was a gel stain> Sooo to make a long story short I had to strip the bar top down to the wood, appply 7 coats of stain and this time I didn't use thier product I used polyeurthane. The wife and son <my son is the big guy in the pic above> were surprised I didn't lose it. I did think of making a new bar top but then I'd have to join the wood again and biscuit it, clamp it and so on .. I didn't have the time to mess ith it .. I didn't let it beat me and I won .. So there were some trying times .. laugh .. I can't wait to start cookin. :) 

Joe


----------



## lisacsco

I hope this hasnt been asked already, but what does your menu look like?  What are the foods you have on it?  Are you keeping it simple or going all out?


Lisa


----------



## triple b

Sounds like the same crap as we put up with here in Canada.
No information of what to do etc.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Not only that but,we can't just sell a liquor license.It has to be re-applied for in most cases.Plus meeting new codes etc.
No fun at all!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Been there done that.
Good luck again and keep pluggin' away at it!


----------



## joed617

Hey Lisa, Looks like we are going all out.  Let's see .. fried catfish, fried chicken, ribs, brisket, pulled pork, steak and burgers to mension a few. 

Joe


----------



## joed617

This is our fist year not going to Canada for obvious reasons. We usually got up to Montreal to the Jazz/Blues fest and fire works.. But Kinda busy .. laugh .. The red tape is awful and there should be a handbook or something. The fire chief is suppose to contact me on monday <I doubt he will so I'll have to place a call to him> to see what I need to do to get the doors open. We'll see.. I'll be jumping through a few more hoops for sure .. 

Joe


----------



## tonto1117

WooHoo!!!!! Looks Fantastic Joe. Congratulations!! I know you litterally have your blood sweat and tears in this and it just looks awesome. Hope you can kick back some what now and get to enjoy the fruits of your labor. Will plan on stopping in next time were in the area......again, Congrat's!!!!


----------



## cajunsmoker

I still say that place is too clean and purty to eat BBQ in Joe.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Here is a good place to try and copy.






Sorry, just had to do it.

Congratulations on wading through the BS this far and getting ready to run.


----------



## tonto1117

LOL.... But I wonder, it does looks like the kind of place that might have some great Q. Does it??????


----------



## cajunsmoker

Hi Tonto,

I've never eaten their Que, but I have used their sauce and rubs.  Not bad.

Here is an excerpt from them quoted in a road trip magazine.


*Sassy Jones BBQ - Montrose
*(Mailing: PO Box BBQ, 71658; Physical: 105 Highway 105 Business East - 501 737-BBQ1) "Made in the South by Southerners" is the claim on each bottle of sauce sold here; operated by Bill and Bubba Jones; Bill is a PHB (Philosopher of BBQ); Bubba is the pit master; this place serves mostly pulled pork shoulder, but you can also order chicken, beef brisket, spare ribs, baby back ribs, and rib tips; as Bill Jones says: â€œGet down and get greasy!â€ 
Sassy Jonesâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji] Famous Pig Pie:
Warning: Follow directions exactly


> One layer of corn chips
> One layer of baked beans
> One layer of pulled pork shoulder
> One layer of Sassy Jones Original BBQ sauce
> One layer of shredded cheddar cheese
> One layer of cole slaw
> *If you want a small one, do it in a saucer
> *If you want a big one, do it in a wash tub!






> I haven't tried it yet, but it is on my "to do" list


----------



## joed617

Hey Tonto, It took a long time to complete this project. I've been relaxing more now than before. I've been playing with the food vendors and everyone else that wants to sell me something. The funny thing is this, When we started this project the banks were no help, But once they see that your doing it without them and the place is looking good and your opening soon the folks from the bank call you on the phone or show up at your door and want to open you a free account. Needless to say I blew them off.. kinda like what they did to us .. :)

Joe


----------



## joed617

Hey Rodger Dude, The clean and purdy was the wifes idea, Mine was to serve up some outstanding barbeque. And to coin a phrase from you... "If Moma ain't happy, Ain't nobody happy"  <love that saying and use it alot>  The next one I'll model it after the place posted.. lol .. 

Joe


----------



## monty

Place is lookin' gooood, Joe!

Since I will be planted right here on the farm today I will raise my first cold one to your outstanding success and continued good health and prosperity and I invite all the SMF family to join me in doing so!

Cheers!


----------



## joed617

Hey Monty and thanks,

                              Here is latest scoop. We passed all inspections so far with just the fire and health inspection left. Here is the kicker for the fire dept. If you have an occupancy of 50 people or more you have to have a fire inspection as well as a host of other hings they require because 50 ppl or more you are now an essembly and the rules change <we have an occupancy for 60 ppl> So just to open we will scale back to 49 ppl until those papers are filed with the fire dept so we can open next week and start the process for thier inspection. Talk about red tape. I spent yesterday at inspectional services and trust me on this one. NOBODY there has a clue and you spend a good part of the day running from office to office talking to folks who direct you in the wrong direction.  The walkin cooler crapped out and we ordered a new cooling system and it arrived yesterday along with parts for the ice machine and the new dishwasher. So with any luck we'll be open next week. I hired 2 line cooks and 1 dish washer so far and the wife hired 4 waitresses. I still need 1 more dish washer and few more line cooks. Today I get to install the walkin cooler cooling unit. We have a company that's comming by to check it out tomorrow. I repaired the ice maker yesterday and now it needs to be charged with freon tomorrow. Any how, that's where we stand as of today.  Have a happy 4th enjoy your beer <speaking of beer we finally got the beer and wine license> So we can sell beer/wine and food to "Strangers and Travelers" .. must be something from the past but that's what it says.

Happy 4th,

Joe


----------



## dgross

Hi Joe! I haven't been active for a while and wanted to see how things are going :). I would love and update when you get some breathing room and we're still pulling for ya!!! Daun


----------



## gypsyseagod

same here. post a plate shot of your sig. dish served& dressed so we can all drool down our shirts.


----------



## pigcicles

Welcome back Daun. Glad you didn't forget about us.


----------



## joed617

Well, here we go.. we'll be opening this tuesday .. a QUIET opening with any luck. we'll be having the cooks and waitresses over this weekend and on monday. We also got part of the entertainment license "Radio and TV" but we're appealing it for live music as well .. All the coolers are up and running <crossing fingers> and the icemaker is up and running. I oredered some beer and have to fill out more applications to other beer suppliers .. The wife ordered the wine .. and I placed a 4 grand order for just meat, veggies and other things we'll need ... I hope to take some pics of the place with customers in it .. any way .. back to work .. trying to keep the menu simple .. <redoing it again> .. catch ya'll later 


Joe


----------



## monty

Hey, Joe!

Here's wishing you all the success possible! You've worked hard for it and you've earned it! And this especially goes to the fantastic woman at your side. 

Now, here's an idea. Keep a camera handy and start a "Rogue's Gallery" of all the SMF family who pass through the front door. Could make for an interesting point of conversation!

Cheers!


----------



## ron50

Awesome news Joe, best of luck!

Hoping to be hoisting a few in your new place before too long!


----------



## gypsyseagod

great to hear joe. a bit of advice(if ya will allow me)keep a good ac/refrig man that does nights & weekends on speed dial- the ice makeer  WILL take a crap- they always do & keep a local convenience store in good standing unless ya got a 24 hour delivery ice man nearby... ice machines always suck. even brand new ones - if it's in the kitchen even worse- you can actually help a bit by getting a 12-16" fan to blow directly on the coils & dust them weekly.hope the advice helps- thats a great place ya got opening. looking forward to coming to say hi some day.


----------



## joed617

Great Idea Monty, as usual thanks to you and everyone else for the support. We'll goshopping this weekend for the things I know I have forgot to pick up or order .. but that's the nature of the beast. 

See you soon,

Joe


----------



## joed617

Thanks Ron, It'll be great to meet you folks. We are trying to make this place a family type of bbq place. Not many in this area so we have that on our side as well .. and we are getting free press as well .. We've been told that our place is just what the area needed and we have gotten lots of support even from the Mayors office and staff... not a bad thing.. 

Joe


----------



## joed617

Hey Gypsyseagod, 
                      We have a contract with a company that will come in quarterly and check out the equipment and will be there when we need them. The ice maker isn't in the kitchen <not enough room> so we placed it by the bar under the soda machine, placed a new filter in the vent and started making ice lastnight after giveing the tub a good cleaning and rinse. I always listen to advice and have taken lots of it. Funny thing when I was younger I knew everything, Now I know I don't know as much as I thought I knew. <laugh> Maturity has it rewards I guess.. If ya make it up this way .. stop in and say hi.

Joe


----------



## bbqnil

Joe,

You and your wife are my heroes. I too am taking the plunge. I have just been lurking here and keeping my mouth shut. I have just purchased a building in a small town here in IL and will start remodeling in another week. I have been in looking at my hood and just wondering how much grease I had in there.  Especially after reading the horror story about yours. I have sat back and watched your dream unfold as I am looking forward to mine starting! 

Congratulations!


----------



## monty

Hey, BBQnIL!

Happy to see that you came outta the woodwork! If I may huimbly suggest that you start a new thread on your adventure we would all really enjoy and jump in to offer what we can! (Sorry, no cash!)

The SMF Family has been sitting on the edge of their chairs following Joe's long and rediculously red-taped path to open his Q joint. We're proud of him and his missus for hanging in there and doing it right!

So step up to the plate, start your own thread and make us a part of your path to success and we'll be with you every step of the way! 

Cheers!


----------



## joed617

Hi BBQnIL,
             My only advice at this point would be to go to the mayors office and see if they have a book of the steps one would have to take to open a place. Good luck in your adventure and Monty is correct, The folks here have been very supportive cheering us on and have been watching for sometime now. What I have learned was whatever can go wrong will go wrong. As far as thr red tape ... we'll all I can say is you will have your fill of it ... Good luck in your quest.

Joe


----------



## bud's bbq

Joe,

Haven't weighed in lately but have been following your progress.  I'm the Yankees and Indians fan who thinks Fenway is the greatest living baseball park.  I'm in boston on Business Tuesday and Wednesday.....would love to buy you a beer at Smoken' Joe's!!  Let me know if you are on schedule to open Tuesday or Wednesday.  Good Luck!!
bud


----------



## joed617

Hey Bud!
              We have a food delivery today and the final health inspection so looks like we'll be open .. let me know what time and any info you need to find the place ... I'll check back later tonight .. 

See ya later,

Joe


----------



## bud's bbq

Hi Joe,

Just walking out the door.  I'll check back this evening to confirm your address.  Good luck with your inspection today.

bud


----------



## tonto1117

Hiya Joe, Bud's other half here. If you would like just PM(me or Bud) or post your address so he can tell the cabbie where to go. Sure wish I could be there....but I guess I'll just have to live vicariously through Bud this time.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Best of luck today and let us know how it goes.


----------



## tonto1117

Got the PM.....Thanks


----------



## hawgheaven

Hey Joe, glad to hear it's finally happening! Best of luck to ya'!!!


----------



## ultramag

Pretty cool you get to make the grand opening Bud. Good luck on the inspection Joe.


----------



## deejaydebi

Joe -

If you want I'll post your info on my site - I'm hooked up with the smoking ring now maybe it'll add some hits to your restaurant . Do you have a logo yet? PM me ...


----------



## bud's bbq

Joe,

I get into Logan at 3:30 tomorrow and will check into a hotel that is about 6 miles from your place.  If you are willing, would love to visit and see your new digs.  If the hastle factor is working, I'll check in on the next boston visit.  Let me know.  

bud


----------



## monty

Joe,

I cannot think of any words more appropriate on the eve of your new adventure than,


Buon Fortuna,
Mi Paison!

Best wishes and I will make plans to shoot down your way soon!

Cheers!


----------



## vulcan75001

Joe..
Your place looks really great...I know you and your wife have put up a long and courageous fight with all the BS and hoops ya had to go thru...and ya

 WON .
.congrats and good luck on your opening tomorrow...
We will be heading north on vac. next weekend..the 21st..don't know if our travel time will coincide with your being open...maybe on the return trip...will try to get things scheduled so a visit can be made...

GOOD LUCK and BEST WISHES...


----------



## ron50

Joe:

Good luck on the inspection and on the grand opening. 

Bud:

We want pictures!!!


----------



## monty

We gotta know, Joe! 

How's everything!

Looks like I will have to wait till August to head down.

Cheering you and the Missus on!

"Cheers X Millions"!


----------



## deejaydebi

Just found the pictures ... Awsome! I can't wait to come out. 

So now I guess we wait with baited breath to hear the news ...

Dear heavenly father let it be good news ...
in Jesus name
Amen


----------



## hawgheaven

I don't know about the rest of you, but I am *REALLY* anxious to hear how the opening went and if Bud spilled the ribs...


----------



## bud's bbq

Smoken' Joe's is officially open!!! Had the great pleasure of visiting with Joe and his great family and staff on Tuesday night. While not officially open to the public, Joe was kind enough to welcome me to a preview. Upon walking in the door, I announced that I was from the health department - Joe's Son had eyes bigger than saucers!!!

We have all read the chronicles of Joe's challenges and travails in retrofitting this old Korean restaurant into a chic, trend setting BBQ and Blues cafe. What a great job: from the troublesome duct work to hand crafted bar to overall beautiful decor. 

But it is really about the food. Joe and his newly hired staff were just sitting down to a complete menu of his offerings. Brisket that was tender and savory and bursting with flavor; ribs cooked spot on - not falling off the bone but very tender and rubbed just right. The pulled port was incredible as well as great slaw, potato salad and a dirty rice like none I have ever had. Joe made all of the rubs and sauces from scratch. His signature sauces are to die for and should be bottled and sold internationally.

On a personal note, sincere thanks to Joe and Wendy and your family and staff. One could not have felt more welcomed and comfortable. After a few minutes, I was one of the family!!


----------



## hawgheaven

Thanks Bud... that's just too cool you got to be there!


----------



## short one

Bud, thanks for the post and great pics. Sounds like it will be on the must stop list if I ever get that way.

Good luck Joe.


----------



## monty

Thanks, Bud, for giving "Smoken' Joe's" its first review!

I am sure there will be many more, including mine next month!

I would like everyone to take a moment and think about what has happened here.

Joe, Wendy, all I can say that matters is that you two have pulled off a minor miracle!

Red tape, the previous tenant's callous disregard for safety, and who knows what more!

I would like all the SMF Familiy to join me in wishing you two the greatest success, a much more smooth path and may nothing ever upset your love for each other!

Cheers!


----------



## msmith

Joe I wish you the best of luck and I'm glad to see you have it finally open. Ive been reading your posts and haven't said anything until now. You and your family have put a lot of blood, sweet, and tears into this and now its time to reap the rewards. I give you a big salute and wish you many happy days of enjoyment and prosperity.


----------



## deejaydebi

Heading out to Salem and Marblehead this weekend  for a cemetary tour I'm hoping I can find Smokin' Joes. I searched the whole thread and couldn't find the address!

Well there's always the up comming Mini Gathering  .... 


BUMP BUMP BUMP!


----------



## monty

Hey, Debi!

I believe that Smoken Joe's will be found in the 300 Block of Washington Street. 351 Washington if memory serves me, or was it 391? You'll find it not far from St. Elizabeth's Hospital!

I know I have not paid much attention lately....but a mini gathering?  Fill me in, please!

Cheers!


----------



## ron50

Bud:

Thanks for the photos! 

Joe:

Best of luck. I can't wait to be a customer!


----------



## deejaydebi

Thanks Monty! 

I am trying to urge the great folks of SMF to support our beloved brother by heading down for a grand opening gathering at Joes place.


----------



## deejaydebi

I did a google search of Smoken' Joes BBQ and found this schmuck that should be sued for his "review" I don't know who he is but he really P#$$ed me off! He claims to have been there opening night and was not nice.

Reminds me of that awful Simon Cowel guy! Just plain mean! If I find this guy I'll give him a fat lip!


----------



## Dutch

I don't know why this wasn't done along time ago-since this thread has it ardent followers, I'm making this thread a *sticky*.


----------



## ultramag

Congrats Joe and once again I wish all the success one man can stand from the Show-Me state! I hope your place is all you and your family wish it to be.


----------



## monty

NOT to worry, Debi!
The Boston Schmucks are like that!
They go into a place on day one when the staff is green and the service is a bit stilted and proclaim the place a flop!

I am certain that the reviews will change before long. Joe is in the game to stay and he has the "Right Stuff" to make it happen!

I managed restaurants in that area before I really decided what I wanted to do with my life and I can tell ya the Boston crowd is a tough crowd to convince!

I am planning a mid August run into Boston. Just a quick shot in and back home. Got a farm to tend.

Cheers!


----------



## deejaydebi

Monty I don't know where this guy comes from he reviews all of New England ad doesn't seen to like anyone. He did at least say the folks were new but eager to please I guess that something. I guess I'm just a bit sensitive when someone picks on people I care about - I'm a very protective Mom ya know! My poor kid couldn't even cross the street alone until he was about 12 and we lived on a street with speed bumps 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Let us know when you head to Joes and we'll try to meet up!

A farm is more than a full time job. When I was a kid I hated that we could never go anywhere - I miss it, but I do like the freedom I have now.


----------



## joed617

Hi GUYS and Gals and a special thanks to Bud for the visit.  We are open and doing great! People love the food and are fun.. We sold out of food the first night open... second night went well also .. last night we came close to running out of food. Yes we did have opening night gitters but we were well recieved. I'm not concerned about this guy that did the "review" actually people were looking, pointing and laughing at this guy. We had a line out the door. The only bad thing folks told us was that we didn't have a take out menu. I'm not going to dwell over one person's opinion. Debi, We are at 351 washington street.. the phone number is 617-254-JBBQ "5227" :) We were rocking the past few nights .. haven't advertised and we have been getting a full house.. What we wanted was a quiet opening so the kitchen staff could get up to par slowly. That didn't happen.. orders wern't sent out properly, The waitstaff were too busy taking orders and didn't pick them up quick enough. This problem has been solved.. I think the mad rush freaked out the help and they lost it .. we had a staff meeting both the front and back of the house. We told the waitresses to slow down and I told my kitchen help to read the ticket, plate the food one at a time .. The waitresses are to see if everything was on the plate before it leave the kitchen..." this didn't happen and the problem has been solved"  As far as the kitchen help.. This guys "4 of them" never worked together before. This is why I wanted a quiet opening so they could get up to speed. If I had to look back and had the cash to train them before opening this may have helped, they only had one day in the kitchen.  I have to tell you I told them I was proud of them and they held up well. Next night <thursday> things went better.. smoother and more of the the wrinkles irioned out.. <Friday> FANTASTIC.. I even had time to visit with some of the guest. I kept my cool and understood what the help was going through.  They learned when to call out for the food.. for instance.. You don't call for the ribs until the fried are done .. The meat goes on the plate last. I told them it only takes 30 seconds to cut the ribs . brisket or whatever.. so give a 1 minute warning for the meat. Also we had computer glitches .. waitresses didn't have enough time to learn the computer and so one .. So as far as the review for a 1st night opening. what can I say .. I cheered for my staff, kept them cool headed .. one guy freaked and freaked out the rest... It's like  if you piss off one bee in the hive the rest go crazy as well. This is what happens in a kitchen under pressure with a new and inexperienced crew. Had I lost it, It would have worked out as well as it did. I kept them calm and told them to focus on one order at a time and move onto the next. That being said.. Bud, Thanks again It wasa pleasure meeting you. You are in every essence a gentleman, My wife, son and staff really enjoyed your visit. I hope the rub works well for you. I'm also sorry about your pet poodle, It's sad to lose a family member.. Time to get in .. expecting a BIG night tonight. If you all get a chance .. stop in and say Hi.. 

Joe,

PS: Bud, I taped the 20 to the mirror .. It will be framed at some point and means alot to me.. I enjoyed your company and wish you could have visited longer ..


----------



## monty

Debi,

It would really be nice to meet up with you and Jessie. I will keep you posted as to my plans for a run south. BTW, my farm, as it grows will be more of a gentleman's operation. I will run it, not it run me. Just a little something to help me through retirement when I get there!

Joe!

What can I say? Aces my man!

I well know the feeling of getting hit too hard before you are ready. You have the proper attitude and and I am sure the fortitude to make a go of this thing. Hang on my friend! It looks like you are in for one hell of a ride!

Cheers!


----------



## deejaydebi

Well we didn't get a chance to find Joe tonight we sat in traffic in on RT 1 in Lynn and Revere for 3 hours without moving and didn't even hit our last stop then sat for another hour in "the big dig tunnel" which I was really not happy about and decided to just get home while we still had some light. 

It's really tough for me to drive in the dark (cateracs) when I don't know where I am. Hopefully we'll get to find Joe's in daylight and get a feel for the area. I really and excited to meet you both!


----------



## joed617

Hi Deb, Sorry I missed you. We have been packed .. actually had a waiting line with a 15 minute wait. the take out is picking up and to think we haven't advertised yet, it's all word of mouth. I was thinking about that review that guy gave me. Some people have no idea what it actually takes to open a restaurant. Had I had the cash I would have liked to train the staff for a few weeks and then open. But as you know we had some major issues with the building and the money was drying up because of the extensive remodeling we had to do so we had no option but to open. I also would have liked it if I had time to make a transistion from construction to ordering the food and then cooking/smoking. we had 3 turn arounds sunday night between 5 and 8pm  <seeing how we have 49 chairs> That's  close to 150 meals, plus lots of take out. Who would have guessed. I'm off to do inventory and restocking .. I'm low on briskets, butts and catfish <actually low on everything except coffee>  I hope to see you soon ... 

Joe


Hey Bud, How did the rub work for you? Let me know .. I hope you and your wife "Tonto" are well.. 

Best wishes,
Joe


----------



## hawgheaven

Joe, that's great news!! I am so happy for you and your wife... all that hard work is finally paying off! Can't wait to get up that way to see you guys.


----------



## monty

Looks like I will be able to get there on or about August 16 or 17. August 16 is a Vermont State holiday and the 17th will be a day off for me making it a long weekend. I have convinced a friend or two to make the trek with me. Not yet set in stone but looks like my best shot betwixt and between the rest of my schedule.

Looking at a daylight visit, late afternoon, and return to Vermont by next AM!

Again, Joe and Wendy you folks have done an awesome job putting all this together. Looking forward to getting there and sampling your wares! And most importantly raising a beer to your continued succes in business and in love!

Debi, I look forward to meeting you and Jessie! Stay tuned for final confirmation on those dates!

Cheers All!


----------



## deejaydebi

Joe -

I am so glad everything is going so well. Word of mouth is the best advertizing! I have a few forums with people lined up and ready to go. I also know quite a few people from all around the general area of Boston who are promising to head in there.


Monty -

Obviously Friday would be better for me but I think I could get either day off with some notice. I' ready!


----------



## monty

Debi!

Plans are still very flexible! 

Will keep you posted!

Be prepared for pics, jokes, and whatever happens....happens! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Cheers!


----------



## gypsyseagod

way to go joe- congrats. if your like me ya can do all the prep in the world but there's just some kind of satisfaction putting out fires & making it happen on the fly....but then i thrive off of stress.


----------



## joed617

Hey Gypsyseagod,
                        We've been having fhe past fewer fires days so I have been focusing on the product. We've been doing fantastic, the kitchen staff has calmed down and have been working as a team on both shifts. 
I even have some free time mingle with out guests. We're getting lots of compliments on the BBQ as well as our sauces.  Takeout orders are picking up as well as the dining in crowd. The sales have been steady and have been climbing some. The folks I have spoken to have told me that they will bring friends back with them. A guy was in last saturday from NH, he drove 70 miles that day.. well he was back yesterday with a friend so I guess that's a good thing when someone would drive 70 miles to your place to eat. We've had guest from Tn, Va and Fla who really enjoyed the Q also.  One table of 3 from Tn said he loved that sauce and I nailed it, He said the only thing it was missing was the "Fried Okra" .. and he said he'll be back as well. The waitstaff have had no complaints about the food, nothing but praise. It looks like we settled down some and the smoke is beginning to clear. This weekend looks like a promising one. I've been putting in lots of hours until I get the staff trained. The wife and son are happy as well.  Folks have been asking will I be selling my sauce. We tell them in time we will but as of now we're trying to keep the restaurant supplied with enough. I've been making 3 gallon batches of one sauce every 3 days and that's just one sauce and we have 6 sauces on the menu. <serving size of the sauce is about 3oz per order> I have to get going, Time to make the sauce. :)

Smoken' Joe


----------



## shellbellc

Congrats Joe!!  Very happy for you!  It has been fun for me following your restauarant search, creation, and opening!


----------



## gypsyseagod

sounds great joe. some day we'll make it up there to eat & meet. congrats again.


----------



## monty

Lovin' every minute of it, eh? I am absolutely delighted that the place is hopping!

I have sent a friend from Vermont to you and she will be bringing several folks from the area. Told her to tell you that "Monty sent us".

I still plan on the middle of next month for my visit. We'll see how fate handles it!

Best wishes
and 
Cheers!


----------



## vulcan75001

Joe..
Glad to hear things are going so well...Hope to see ya soon...


----------



## monty

Joe and family,
Just a thought... how about posting your zip code so that folks using MapQuest and other "Directions" software have  a better chance of finding your place. Lord knows that Boston has a bazillion zip codes.
Cheers!


----------



## deejaydebi

Is Brighton in Boston? I thought it was Brighton


----------



## monty

Nope! Brighton is Brighton and Boston is Boston but Smoken' Joe's is in Boston near Brighton.

Cheers!


----------



## joed617

Some what comfusing eh. I'm in Brighton Center. The full address is .. 351 Washington street,  Brighton MA. 02135  (Free parking in the back of the building) 

Joe


----------



## tonto1117

Joe , so glad to see that buisness is BOMMING!!!!! Fantastic, if anyone deserves it , it's you......Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## bud's bbq

Congratulations to you, Wendy and your entire team.  I am so fortunate to have had a preview of your great Q and those great sauces.  Great to hear that some one drove 70 miles to dine, shoot, I flew almost a 1,000 miles!......and plan to be back.

bud


----------



## monty

Well I guess I blew that one! The city lines are well blurred after not having been in that neighborhood for over ten years. My apologies if I have unintentionally misled anyone!

And I am sure that if there are any doubts about Smoken' Joe's exact whereabouts one can follow their nose or look for a crowd!

Many years of continued success, Joe and Wendy!

See Ya Soon!
Cheers!


----------



## deejaydebi

When it comes to the Boston area I am easily confused! Get me in one of those rotary turns and I'm stuck like Chevy Chase in National Lapoons Vacation Movie!


----------



## vulcan75001

Joe

What time in the morning would one find someone there???
Past the rt20 exit on 495 0n the way up Sat. morning at about 0730...figured it was too early to stop for a visit...will be coming back thru Thursday..hopefully closer to noon..Hope to catch ya then..


----------



## joed617

Hey Richard, I'm usually there at 8am and the crew comes in at 9am. Closer to noon works for me because the morning is a rush prepairing for lunch. Hope to see ya thursday.

Joe


----------



## vulcan75001

Today I had a very humbling and pleasant visit with the most gracious gentleman a person would ever want to meet..after missing a few rt. # signs, and an unplanned tour of the streets of Boston.. We finally got headed in the right direction and found our way to Smoken Joes...and met the Man himself...
Like I said.. a most gracious gentleman...it was like we were long lost friends getting together again...started getting the grand tour immediately...also the sampling  as well...all great stuff...Joe has nailed everything...from the sauces to the rubs....my wife doesn't like rice...but when she tasted his dirty rice...do you think I could even get a second taste...ha..no way...the kitchen/prep area might be a little small...but I tell ya, some mighty fantastic things happen there...they sure put a lot of work into the place, and went thru a lot of BS..but it was all worth it and they are on their way to being a big success...my hat is off to you and your family Joe...well worth the drive up to see ya again.....
Got a bunch of pics to post also...

The sign outside..


Joe..


Brisket.


Ribs


More ribs


Corn bread


Pulled pork


Briskets and butts


Of course ya got to have chips


Chicken



Bud ...Joe is anxious to hear if that rub worked out for you...

Joe .. We will be seeing you again soon!!!!! Thank you again for the take home...everything was fantastic....


----------



## vulcan75001

Here are the rest of the pics...had to split them up..

The menu



The Smoker


----------



## joed617

Richard, It was my pleasure to meet you and your wife. I enjoyed your company and hope to see you both again soon.  Did you find the Mass Pike? :) Thanks for the hat also. I had only wished that you could have stayed longer and that I had more free time to sit and talk with you. But, you seen the salesmen there and they were hanging around to take the food order. As of wednesday we have sold over 300lbs of pulled pork, over 300 lbs of ribs and 300lbs of brisket <not bad for being open for 2 weeks and no advertising> Richard I am sorry I hadn't noticed the flowers that you sent <slapping my head> But as you seen they are on the bar in the window. I was so busy that when they were delivered that nobody told me they came. Good help is hard to find, However I did read the card and want to thank you and Debbie for them. We tried to create a place that wasn'ta dive and had a comfortable feel. Lastnight I was called out to the dinning room 5 times to meet people. They wanted to meet me and all of them loved the BBQ and sauces. If makes all the bull we went through worth it when our guest want to meet with the "Smoken Joe" :)  The most complaints I've gotten was that we do not at this time serve desert and very soon we will be serving pie. <I need to find  more fridge space>. Again I would like to thank you for taking time to come up. It's great to meet the folks from here and yes, we are like old lost friends because we have a common bond for great bbq and willing to put in that extra effort and go that extra mile to serve up the best bbq to friends and family. You guys are the BEST! and I do want to say one more thing to all of you. Thank You for your support through our tough time, It was worth all of the BS we went through. well, Time to wake up the kid and start my day.

Your in Smoken,

Joe


----------



## gypsyseagod

once again- awesome job. the pics were excellent too.


----------



## vulcan75001

Joe..
Yes, we did find the Mass pike ok....thanks to your directions....made it home just in time to get the other two "Babies" from the vets....( had to do a little of that low flying stuff)....they were  happy to get home as well after a week of vacation...
I too, am sorry we didn't have the time, to spend more time together...you were busy with the salesmen and if we hadn't had an unplanned tour of Boston, time would have been  better well spent..
Can't ask for a better compliment than that when they want to meet the GREAT CREATOR OF THE BBQ....you don't have anything to worry about... you have it  all together...and  are certainly on the way to the top...
A little help for those that might be driving...don't try to come in on Rt. 20...too many missing signs...( unplanned tour of Boston) ...get on the Mass Pike east...get off at exit 18...should be the Cambridge/Alliston exit... follow signs for Cambridge ST., which turns into Washington St...go past the Medical center..start looking to your right for the building numbers...you want # 351...the parking area is thru an alley immediately prior to and right next to #351...park and enjoy the great company and of course the great food... 
Joe 
Stay well my friend...
See ya again soon


----------



## monty

Three weeks and Lord willing I will be a Smoken' Joe's Customer!

Countin' the days!

Cheers!


----------



## joed617

Great directions Richard!  We got hit hard tonight and came close to running out of food.. <smoked food> .. I'm tired been up since 5:30 am and am just getting home. Wendy is still there closing up with Michael <my son> BTW Richard, Great Pics:) did you get one of the bar? Well, it's bed time for me .. and by looking at the pics I need my beauty sleep .. lol .. Thanks Again and hope to see ya soon... Would be cool if ya planned a trip when Monty comes up too <maybe down for Monty and up for you> Night folks .. 

Joe


----------



## vulcan75001

Joe..
That would be great if a get together with Sir Monty could happen...have to check calendar and work schedule...lots of new things happening at work...and I'm the only mechanic to install and set up the new machinery...if I didn't make reservations for vacation  a year ahead of time  I'd never get any quality time off...Let's see what I can do...Here are the only pics of the bar I got...the pics you already posted are much better...


----------



## hawgheaven

Awesome Joe, once again congrats and thanks for sharing the pix!


----------



## bud's bbq

Bud ...Joe is anxious to hear if that rub worked out for you...

Joe,

Glad the place is killin' them!!!!

Have not used the rub yet.....stand by!


----------



## monty

Got some bad news today that hit me like a hammer.

All leave for the next two weeks is cancelled. If you have not died you must report to work.

So, I must unfortunately wait a while before I can visit Smoken' Joe's.

I believe my next window of opportunity will be in October. I am truly disappointed and not only because I wanna visit Joe's I was also hoping a few of the faithful could be there, too!

Shucks, Gosh Dang it! But I must keep the paycheck flowing for now!

Cheers!


----------



## deejaydebi

This faithfull  Mama will be waiting hon!


----------



## monty

Never thought I would be older than my Faithful Mama!

BTW, my friend in Antiquities was of no help. When you ever get up to this area I can show you a bazillion little old cemeteries that have some very interesting headstones.

Cheers!


----------



## vulcan75001

Monty..
Sorry to hear that the powers that be have tightened up the ole thumb screws...but as it is...works out better for me...as I said before ...lots of things happening at work...and I'm the only one there to do the install and set up...Oct works a lot better...Really would like to be able to do the meet at Joes..
Later


----------



## monty

Richard,

Since we are public servants there are times when we must take the call to duty. This is one of those times. We will most likely even work a State Holiday, Bennington Battle Day, Thursday the sixteenth. We are doing Railroad Crosing updates and have finally put he entire program together in coordination with the railroad and other entities not to mention getting the funding and locating the necessary materials! We are ready to rock!

And of course during the entire project we will be urking the motoring public! Such is the fun!~

The East Coast Cadre of the SMF will meet soon! Hopefully before Snow flies. But I am looking at around Columbus day at this point. Debi take note!

Cheers!


----------



## deejaydebi

Monty Columbus day happens to be a federal holiday thatworks well. 

Gyspy don't make that gathering around columbus day I have a previous comitment!


----------



## gypsyseagod

we're 3 wks after- we're on the harvest moon(fri oct 26th-oct 28th) fall back time change... we're 1/2 azzed pagans lol.  columbus day is oct 8th.


----------



## deejaydebi

Like witches?


----------



## gypsyseagod

more like pagans,celts,vikings, not white witches but we pay homage to the beer(& jello shot) gods,the lords of the thin blue,and a general excuse to bang drums, wear kilts, be silly, & have that extra hour to party that 1 day of the year.... you will love this debi. plus i plan to have my beer ready for christening by then- i'm going w/ the blue glass grolsch ceramic top pint bottles -calling it "fussy butt ale" after my daughter.. lol- should keep the mooches away.


----------



## hawgheaven

Been awhile since we've heard how the BBQ biz is doing... I hope everything's okay!


----------



## joed617

Hi Guy's and Ladies, It's been slower than usual. I hear that August and the first few weeks in September are slow due to people comming back from vacation, school is starting up again and the heat hasn't helped much. We are holding our own and paying the bills. We did have an influx of college kids move into the neighborhood over the long weekend.  Lets see, we sell about 240 lbs of ribs, 140 lbs of brisket and about the same for pulled pork sammies <140 lbs>. Today we are installing a television so folks can come in and watch the games <Football and Baseball>.  So just waiting for the weather to cool some and the folks to settle back into thier routine after the summer. We are also planning on opening 7 days a week <closed now on Mondays> Hopefully next monday for Monday night football. Today I have to do an inventory list and have my order in by 4pm  for a delivery tomorrow so it's going to be a busy day.  We usually place an order twice a week.  So all and all we doing ok for a place that has just opened 10 weeks ago. Thanks for asking and Hope all is well with you and yours.

Joe


----------



## hawgheaven

Cool, glad to hear it Joe! Hope to get up your way sometime soon!


----------



## joed617

It would be a pleasure to meet you .. I would give you a tour as well. Everyone here is like family to me so when you do come up expect to be treated like family.. :)

Joe


----------



## hawgheaven

You're on... I'll keep you posted on tour dates!


----------



## bud's bbq

Joe,

glad to see things are going well.  Looks like my Indians may well be going up against the Red Sox in the play offs.  Would love to get tix and come by for the best bbq in the north east.


----------



## gypsyseagod

can ya do a beer & rib special feasibly fer pats games ???? or just a keg beer while the pats play until it's gone & throw out some wings ... ya may lose fer 1 or 2 days but i bet ya pull it off.... if ya wanna pm me i can give ya some tried & true low cost ideas fer game days.


----------



## monty

Heya, Joe!

Good to see that things have calmed down a bit. Now is the time to start tweaking and fine tuning your draw. Your location is excellent!. Perhaps you could have your staff sorta quiz the patrons on likes, dislikes and what would get them back there. Just a thought. Instead of a general, "How is your meal?" they could ask,"What do you like most about the place? And how can we make your next visit better?"

It might surprise you to see what your staff will bring back.

Looks like I am teaching right through the first two weeks of October so that definitely shoots Columbus Day weekend as a target. And I came to Vermont to relax! Yeesh!

Take care and keep at it! I will visit soon!

Cheers!


----------



## ron50

Hey Joe:

Really glad to hear things are going well. I don't know if you gave it any thought but you might want to try and advertise some in the local college newspapers, ad space is cheap and a lot of the kids who go to school in Boston have some extra change to spend.

Looking forward to come visiting one day, just gotta figure out when.


----------



## joed617

I'm not the only restaurant that's slow. I've been talking to the suppliers and they tell me that this is the time of year that restarants slow down some because of the transistion from the end of summer and school starts. But, It's picking up some and we got a flat screen tv to watch the games. Oh and we had a dinner guest there lastnight He played for the Boston Celtics in the late 70's .... I got my picture taken with him also .. He loved the food and said he'll be telling his friends and passing the word around. He also said that he wants to reserve the table when he comes in to eat. His was #30 for the Celtics .. OK ok ... It was* M.L. Carr ..  *He loved the food and said "He will be back and wants the same table"  and it just so happend that my Wfe Wendy was there and she just happend to have her camera and took a few pics of me with him as well as with my son and myself.  He's a gracious man, A true gentleman, He went around to a few tables and asked how they enjoyed the food.  So it made thier nights as well... So, we've had our fist celeberity in the house and he and his guest LOVED the food. 


Joe


----------



## hawgheaven

WOOOHOOO!

Okay, ya' gotta post that picture Joe!


----------



## joed617

I'll post it when the wife downlaods it. What's cool is ML Carr went around to a few tables and asked them if they enjoyed the food. So, They may tell folks that they met ML Carr at "Smoken' Joe's Barbeque" and he shook thier hands.. This may be a huge BOOST for the restaurant. I'm jazzed .. Opps one sec. My wife is uploading the pic now .. 

Joe


----------



## Dutch

Joe, sounds like you got the start of your Celeb Picture wall.  Get that pic done up as 8X10 and ask ML to autogragh it the next time he comes in.


----------



## shellbellc

Glad to hear the news Joe!  On your famous picture wall you should start one little section for smoking meat forums visitors!!


----------



## smoke on the water

Joe here is some info on ML Carr.

*Michael Leon Carr* (born January 9, 1951 in Wallace, North Carolina) is an American former professional basketball player in the National Basketball Association and American Basketball Association, and former head coach and General Manager of the Boston Celtics. He coached the Celtics for two seasons, posting a career record of 48 wins and 116 losses. He currently resides in Marstons Mills, Massachusetts

*Playing career*

After graduating from Guilford College, Carr was selected by the Kentucky Colonels of the ABA with the 7th pick of the 5th round of the 1973 NBA Draft. However, he did not play due to injury, and was subsequently released. The following season, Carr played in Israel for the Israel Sabers in the European Pro Basketball league. For leading his team to the championship, leading the league in scoring, and emerging second in rebounding, he was named Most Valuable Player.
During the 1975-76 NBA season, Carr played for the Spirits of St. Louis in the ABA, averaging 12.2 points and 6.2 rebounds per game, and was named to the ABA's All-Rookie Team. He then joined the NBA, playing for the Detroit Pistons from 1976â€“79 and the Celtics from 1979â€“85. He averaged 9.7 points and 4.3 rebounds per game during his NBA career, while being selected to the All-Defense second team during the 1979 season after leading the league in steals.

*Coaching career*

Carr later became the General Manager of the Celtics in 1994. He later took over as coach for the 1995-96 and 1996-97 seasons. In his last year as coach, the Celtics had the worst record in team history, winning just 15 games and losing 67, and was replaced as coach at the end of season by Rick Pitino. After the 1997 season, he became the Celtics' Director of Corporate Development.
Carr later became president of the WNBA's Charlotte Sting as part of a failed attempt to become the owner of an expansion NBA team in Charlotte, along with Steve Belkin and former teammate Larry Bird. He is now an investor in the Charlotte Bobcats.


----------



## monty

Geez, Joe! Maybe you will be Boston's next celeb gathering spot! 

Happy to hear of your wonderful experience with M.L. Carr! From my daze down there I remember him just as you describe him....a true gentleman! Never met him personally but I know others who have been near him and the story is the same!

Glad to hear all else is well! If things are about the same as they were thirty plus years ago when I ran a restaurant just north of Boston you will see a sharp rise in business within two weeks!

Keep us posted!

Lotsa Luck!

and 

Cheers!


----------



## bbqpitstop

Joe,

Sounds like things are going pretty good, just wanted to check that the Friedrich was working out well for you.  

Don't know if I mentioned it but the company now makes racks that will increase the capacity for ribs and chicken. Three racks per spindle rather than the standard two. 

I used them for an event that required non-stop chicken dinners and it allowed me to fit 144 halves per cook cycle rather than the 96 yours holds now. It will also help with fitting more ribs in the smoker.

Any complaints? comments? Nows your chance because they're still working on a new model and want feedback from Friedrich owners. 

Also, if you're happy about the smoker or some of it's features, we want to hear that too. We're looking for some testimonials for the National Barbecue Association conference in February, and we'd also like to start a cookbook totally put together by Friedrich owners. We of course will credit the recipe and list the restaurant.

Any interest? Please don't hesitate to ask for help with any smoker issues. The company wants us restaurant owners to be thrilled with it.


----------



## joed617

The Friedrich is working well and the service dept for parts is fantastic and they respond very quickly <for parts> .. Funny thing I called the company and did ask about the 3 racks when I ordered some replacement parts they told me it could be done. As far as the 1/2 chickens I cook 3lbs birds and cut them to order they seem to say moist longer and hold up better. The only thing I would change on is would be to add a foot peddle so I could keep both hands free, Other than that this is a great smoker. 

Joe


----------



## steelcowher

I have a quick question...I've always wondered how barbecue joints (using smoke) decide how much food to smoke every morning... You'd think there would be constant surplus or shortages...How do you determine how much to prepare and what do you do with the left overs to maintain freshness and flavour for the next day??


----------



## joed617

It's Barbeque, If we run out, We run out. If we have a surplus we have a luchbox special the next day. For example: Pulling the meat from the bones and roughly chopping the meat, add your favorite sauce and resmoke the rib meat. Pile it high on a roll sell it as a lunch box special and you have a use for your surplus. Or you could take the meat and put it in the dirty rice. As for smoked chciken you can make smoked chicken salad, chicken pot pie or use it ontop of a green salad. Right now we smoke 30lbs of ribs per day and usually have little left over. Business is slow not only for us but many other restaurants in the area. I'm hoping it will pick up some soon. Lastnight we had a Sam Adams beer rep in buying beer for customers who purchased a dinner, Our apptizers were 1/2 off. Just trying to get folks in the door to try the food. Another question is this and how do you hold the ribs after they are smoked? I'm not going to give you this answer it's my trade secret but something to think about. I also know what we do for lunch as far as a customer base and plan for that. I do 2 smokes per day plus an all nighter for the brisket and pulled pork. 

Joe


----------



## monty

Heya, Joe!

The doldrums will be short lived! One thing I learned from slow times is how to plan. Period! Plan is the key. When the place goes nuts you will have it all under control and your bottom line will be cool!

What is your customer mix so far? Younger, older, any ethnic clues? have you established solid regulars or are you still looking for the solid base?

Hope all is well with you and yours and that y'all are enjoying good health!

Cheers!


----------



## joed617

Hi Monty,
           We've been planning and always looking for new ideas. We had a Sam Adams night the rep was buying a beer for each dinner that was ordered and you got to keep the mug. <we had 57 guests that night>  We do have regulars and lot's of new folks as well. the customer mix  so far is 6 years old to 80 years old, as far as the ethnic mix we have a good mix.  We are looking to do a Harpoon beer night and a Budwieser night as well.  Seems that the redsox games, the patriots and the charles river regatta has the peoples interest right now. We do have a tv with HD but the folks don't want to leave thier homes. On the other not we do alot of takeout and start delivery next month. As I mensioned in my last post we do have lunch specials. I have the morning off ... kind of ... have to run errands and do the ordering today. Have a great day.

Joe


----------



## shellbellc

Pictures yet!?!


----------



## ron50

Hey Joe:


Just checking in with ya and see how our favorite Boston Q place is doing?


----------



## monty

Geez, Joe!

Been so tied up in my own stuff I have neglected to stay in touch!

Can you find it in your heart to forgive me? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Seriously, first of all I hope that you and yours are all well and happy. And, of course, that Smoken' Joe's is blasting off into the success galaxy.

Cheers!


----------



## joed617

Hi Everyone, 
               Sorry it's taking so long to respond. I've been busy as all get out. Last sunday one of our waitresses broke her hand <not on the job> and couldn't work this past week and our other waitress was in Ca. So I had to be the waiter and also run the kitchen during the day. I made it through the week and what a week it was. We were jambed packed all day yesterday and all night lastnight. We ran out of brisket at 10pm, Good thing I smoked off alot of ribs, pulled pork, chickens and so on. WOW what a night. When I left lastnight 1 hour before closing <we close at 11 for now> People were still comming in. The guests we had over the weekend were fantastic, they love the place, food as well. There wasn't an empty seat in the house. here is the latest review on Yelp.

_11/08/2007_ 
Going from best to worse, I have to say this joint is better than Blue Ribbon (Great Sides), Redbones (Cooked just right), Tennessee (Good sauce), Village Smokehouse (large portions), and Firefly (Yuk!) because it combines the best of Blue, Red, Ten, and the Village.  

I personally like having a choice of sauces and this place has lots to choose from, my personally favorite is the North Carolina Mustard which is nice to see amidst common tomato based sauces.  This mustard could have used some more vinegar to balance the delicious fatty cuts of meat, but the best I've had since I was stationed at Fort Bragg with the 82nd Airborne.

Joe's had lots of sides, everything is good except the Mac and Cheese Not enough cheese and no bread topping =(.  The collard greens were excellent with a touch of bacon to sweeten the leaves.  The cornbread was moist  with a good amount texture from the cornmeal.
Sweet potato fries a great alternative to regular spuds.
The ribs were perfectly dry rubbed to allow for a crisp outer crust.  The ribs had a little chew to them, meaning the meat doesn't just fall off the bone, which to me is the way all BBQ should be...a little tug and off it comes....ummmmm.  The chicken was average nothing to special to report other than it was still moist after a 2 hour spit roasting sauna.  And the pulled pork had the perfect amount of tang and smoky flavor.

This is the cleanest BBQ joint I have ever been to and my girlfriend said the bathroom was spotless.  It says a lot about a place when they dare to have white floors in the bathroom, Brass balls!  

The only downfall, the waitress (Greta) <who is new> was sooooooo slooooooow.  She didn't even come by to ask if we needed second drinks or anything else before handing me our check an hour into our meal.  At least she was friendly and smiled.

Prices were fair, I have the Smoken' Joe Sampler, Chicken, ribs, pulled pork, cornbread, and 2 sides for 19 bucks.  I have enough leftover for lunch tomorrow so I guess you could say the cost was 9.50  a meal, not bad.

Also,  they get their desserts from Petsi's Pie in Somerville, whom makes excellent southern sweet potato pie and pecan pies!

A definite return visit!!!  Good job Joe.


----------



## ron50

Great review Joe. glad to hear things are going so well.


----------



## homebrew & bbq

Sounds like you are wow-ing the locals and getting good reviews to boot! 

Glad things seem to be swinging your way after all the headaches of getting started.


----------



## monty

Looks like you are headed for the bigtime, Joe!

Excellent review! And the reviewer is knowledgable and thorough. A bathroom compliment is of the highest order. Your food might be super and the place delightfully appointed but if your bathroom is not clean people get turned off and wondering what the back of the house looks like.

My tough season is already starting with some icy roads and very cold temps. I am going to smoke 20 lbs of Canadian Bacon this morning. So far the temp outside is hovering at 25F. It will be interesting but I still have yard work and stuff to do outside so I will be able to hover over the GOSM and mind the temp.

Once again, KUDOS on an excellent and well planned startup. Your success is assured! When is the book coming out? Will it have some of your recipes?
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Cheers!


----------



## squeezy

Wow Joe! ... great review, the only negative was about mac'n'cheese ... not too big a deal!
Sounds like a great menu ... perhaps you can show us a copy of it on a .pdf file or something?
You are a bit far away for me to visit, but I'll find an excuse some day!
Congratulations man!


----------



## squeezy

Glad I don't live as far north as you .... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 it's 47Âº here!


----------



## monty

You are enjoying a good day, Paul! It has warmed up to 35F and the NW wind is fairly steady at 9mph with gusts to 15. GOSM is holding steady temp and the thin blue is doing its thing!

Cheers!


----------



## squeezy

I have my CCSV parked in my garden shed that faces south with winds ... yes .... you guessed it ... south!
At 17 gusting 23 MPH ... fortunately there are enough buildings to shield me somewhat.
One of my 'overstuffed' fatty s partially unrolled ... guess I'll eat it anyways .......


----------



## joed617

UPDATED:  We went in for our hearing for live entertainment today <live blues> We got there at 9:30 and soon after we were called. What we had to do was have the building rezoned for live music. We won and approved are now approved for LIVE music. <how cool is that>? So the next step is to file the application for live music <so much RED TAPE> and more than likely we'll have to do all the inspections all over again. In any case we had lots of support from the neighborhood and other businesses. It's good to get to know the other owners of restaurants in the area. Also show some local community support. To make a long story short is that we got the approval!! The wife and I took the rest of the day off and SLEPT!  We are thinking of doing a Thanksgiving dinner ... smoked turkey ... we're just working on that now .. 

Thanks for the support !!!

Yours in Smoking,

Smoken' Joe


----------



## richtee

Hey   need a SMOKIN' band?   LOL!


----------



## hawgheaven

Wow Joe, that is all just too cool... I am so happy for you! I still plan on getting up there... hopefully when you have blues with your 'Q... I love me some blues and of course, 'Q!!


----------



## monty

FREAKIN' AWSOME!

Great news, Joe!

With so many of us giving our support to your effort the Universe has no choice but to make it all happen happy!

We will NOT let up!

God Bless
and
Cheers!


----------



## bbqlovinpackerbacker

Great review ya got there!!! Congrats on all your success!


----------



## deejaydebi

Gosh Joe looks like the hard work has paid off and all your dreams (at least wakened dreams) are being realized! Congrats hon! I am so happy for you. See you soon!


----------



## joed617

Hi Debi,  
           Hard work "YES" can never let your guard down. We are trying to improve each day.  I' m doing close to 90 hrs per week. We were planning on staying open for T day but the day flew by and we didn't advertiseay  sooo we'll be closed. The wife said I needed a day off and asked me what I was going to cook for T Day.. In my sarcastic tone I said 'Lets have a BBQ and smoke something" laugh .. I would love the idea of having someone else cook for me .. anyway.. I'm off to the store going to smoke some brisket, ribs and butts and get the cooking line up. Hope to see ya soon.

Joe


----------



## hawgheaven

Hey Joe, have a great T-day and enjoy the time off with your family!

Take care!


----------



## richtee

Hey Joe, good to take a day off, eh? It's my busy season, with everyone wanting their new TV/stereo/latest gizmo up and running for their parties, etc. On a week notice. Grr.. and deer seasons in full swing, so I got a ton of jerky and sausage, etc. to do. Ah well... I'd rather cook these days, tell ya that. Have a happy Thanksgiving, and a profitable Holiday run!


----------



## shellbellc

Congrats Joe!!  Great review...so what's up with that mac & cheese?? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Still waiting for those pictures to get downloaded!  We'd like to see the joint!


----------



## joed617

Hey HH,  It will be a well needed rest. I think I'm comming down with a cold so I may take advantage of the day and sleep and just maybe .. just maybe won't have to cook tomorrow. Turkey isn't on the menu as of yet.. But who knows. Have a great T day and enjoy the games!

Joe


----------



## joed617

Hi Rich,  Yep.. going to take the day off. 1st day off since we started this project back in January so it's a well deserved day off .. Perhaps sleep all day? One thing for sure .. It's going to fell strange doing nothing.. laugh 
Have a great day and don't let the turkey stuff you :)

Joe


----------



## joed617

Hi Shell,  
           Richard came up as well as Bob and took some pics <somewhere in this forum> As far as the mac and cheese goes. people have differnt likes and dislikes, It's impossible to please all the people so you have to take a middle of the road stand. Some love the mac and cheese and I go through many lbs per week. So, the question is "do you change the recipe to please one person"?  of course you don't, you offer them something else. You can't please all the people all the time but we do try. I have an idea.. You can come out and visit and take your own pics :) .. and I'll give you the tour of the place and you'll get to meet "BERTHA" <the smokers name> she weighs in at 960 lbs and will hold 400lbs of meat at a time .. <my kinda gal .. lol> and she's only 12 years old.  <get yer mind out of the gutter guys>  I hope you have a great holiday, sre you cooking up anything specal?


Joe


----------



## smokeys my pet

Joe,
Good luk on your venture hope all works out for the best for you and your family.


----------



## joed617

hey folks,  We had a "Hotter than Hell night" on thursday. It was a success. I made a special wing sauce that was <evil laugh here> hotter than hell. We gave each guest 6 free chicken wings that night so they could try the sauces and to let folks know that we were thier we sent the radio station a huge platter of food as well as signing up for some radio time. We recieved a letter back from a disjockey tellin us that the BBQ was great. They also said that the other stations in the building could smell the food and they also tried to get samples :) Anyway, There is a website "Citysquares.com" that has pics and out of a 5 point rating we have a 4.6 raiting. and yes . if you read the latest review I did eat the habinero pepper. The waitresses dressed up in red devil horns and long red tails for that event.  As in cooking the Q you have to build the business slowly. Now we are planning a New Years Eve Party. we filed for an extended hours of operation wich was approved. All we have to do now is work on the menu and avdertise .. I'll update more later!

Joe


----------



## hawgheaven

Congrats Joe, that is awesome!! All that hard work (and I'm sure a ton of money) is paying off! Good luck and hope to see you soon!


----------



## tonto1117

Now that's what I'm talking about!!!!!!! Congrat's Joe, like Phil said all the hard work and $$$$ are paying off!!! Me and Bud are so happy for you and your family!!!!


----------



## richtee

Wooo  U Go Joe! Glad it's paying off.


----------



## monty

I am truly delighted and excited!

Somehow I just knew you would succeed and it seems that every report gets better!

Looks like late spring for a trip to Boston. The business I had there which was put off in October has now come back about! Can't wait!

Happy Holidays,
God Bless,
and
Cheers!


----------



## squeezy

Nice job Joe !    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Makes us all that much more proud that you are with us at SMF ... take a bow!


----------



## ron50

Great news to hear Joe. Have a great holiday.


----------



## smokeys my pet

Way to go Joe. I am happy it is going well for you and your family. Keep up the hard work and it will all keep you doing fine.


----------



## joed617

Looks like New Years Eve Party is going to happen. We got our entertainment license for live music!!! Not only for New Years but the year. All we have to do now is have the fire inspection from the fire dept and it's a GO!! We've had alot of folks that moved here from Tn, Al, NC, La, Va and so on and they love the BBQ.  I have even got thanks from people in the area for opening up this place at this location. We got our window decals on and a blade sign, the main sign won't be done until sometime around the 25th .. Been busy as hell trying to reduce cost and overhead to make this profitable. They say a start up takes a year to show profit <I hope sooner or atleast enough to keep current with the bills> Strange business and this economy doesn't help.  Not to forget it the holiday season. But, we're not giving up and are comming up with ideas to make it profitable. I can control food cost <a little> I can't control the rent. electric or eletric. I only thing I have control over is the labor cost. Back to New Years Eve Party.. we'll have 2 seatings an early bird show and a later show .. with any luck we'll fill the place .. I have to get going to work and will catch up with you folks later.. 

Thanks again 

Joe 

PS: this thread is close to 10,000 hits .. who would have thunk it .. :)


----------



## cman95

JEEZE LOUEEZE Joe!!!! I am new here and just found this thread today. Read all 40 pages and I am worn out. I wish you all the luck in the world and feel the need to travel to Boston. May your holidays be bright.


----------



## shellbellc

Way to go Joe!!!!  We still haven't seen those pics your wife took!!!


----------



## richoso1

Congratulations on your successful opening. I know your hard work is paying off, Best of Wishes for the Holidays!


----------



## joed617

Shellbellc, I know you haven't seen the pics the wife has taken because I don't see her as often as I use too and she is usually busy doing the books.  The website should be completed this weekend and with any luck will be up by next week. btw, It's her camera and she carries the thing around with her .. <go figure>

Joe


----------



## joed617

Update:  Things are on the upswing, business is picking up slowly and we have a stream of steady guest comming in weekly. The place is packed on weekend nights and we have people waiting inline for a table. These are not bad things :) Beer sales as well as BBQ sales are picking up. We're adding a ferw new items to the menu, one is andouille sausage with perhaps red beans and rice. On monday this monday comming we'll be doing a video of the place and the family as well to post online. I may be a people person but, doing a video.. sheesh .. I'm not a guy that likes to have his pic taken let alone do a video <another but here> but, I have to do this as the wife told me because I am after all "Smoken' Joe"  Anyway as far as free time and a life, it looks like this place is that for now. Not a bad thing I really enjoy talking to and meeting new people. I have had a few offters from people who would want to work here free to learn my recipies <like that's going to happen> and one guy that wants me to pay him so I can teach him to bbq. Perhaps I should open a bbq class in my spare time <yea right> if I do have spare time it's usually spent sleeping .. laugh.  stay tuned and be patient for the web site .. 

Joe aka Smoken' Joe


----------



## ron50

Nice to hear from you Joe. Glad things are going well for your business.


----------



## shellbellc

glad you're on the up swing!  Sounds like word is getting out...wait until spring when people really start getting out in the nice weather!


----------



## monty

Heya, Brother!

Looks like you have hit the point of no return.

Remember my posts and PMs from long ago? I had a feeling that first of all, given location, timing and general food biz your operation would be a go. My confidence in this venture was further strengthened by your resilience and abiity to cope with all the nitty gritty and the politics as well.

Well, my friend, you are making it happen. I am proud of you and more than just for opening a restaurant. You identified a dream, you made a plan and you followed that plan to bring your dream to fruition. But more than that....now that your dream is real you are seeking ways to make it better, to enhance the experience.

This goes a long way past making a buck (as helpful as it can be). You, with your family's intense support, have realized a dream that, even though producing, must continue to evolve.

So, since you are not sitting on your butt waiting for success it will come to you in ways you never dreamed possible!

See you soon!
Cheers!


----------



## joed617

Wow Monty, what can I say?  You left me somewhat tongue tied. We have our website up and running "Smokenjoesbbq.com" and this sunday March 2nd is our 1st Gospel Brunch. We also did a video staring me <I resisted butt he wife always gets her way>  That's being edited and should be up soon. We are seeking cooks at this point and hired a new waitress. Oh yea, On tuesday we are having "Harpoon Night" the brewery sends in a rep and we planned the event for tuesday March 4th and it includes 1/2 price wings. So as you can see, Lots of happenings going on. 
Also check out "Citysquares.com" they have a few pics and our logo. Time to get cracking, Have a good one and hope to see you soon. I'll buy you a beer and give you the grand tour of the place.

Yours in Smoking,

Smoken' Joe


----------



## joed617

The new page is up as well as "That Video" .. Also a video of our last gospel brunch that Shirley Lewis performed. You can see it at Smokenjoesbbq.com Happy smoken and hope everyone is well .. 

Joe


----------



## richtee

Site and everything looks great, Joe. Even white Alabama sauce eh? Beauty!


----------



## squeezy

Excellent website ... easy and informative to navigate. Hope I can find an excuse to visit from Ontario sometime soon!
All the things I love ... BBQ ... beer ... and the Blues!


----------



## shellbellc

Awesome Joe!!!  Glad to see where you have taken this baby!


----------



## bertjo44

Joe,

Congratualations and hats off. I am new to SMF and when I saw this thread a couple of weeks ago I didn't notice the length or dates. Stumbled across it again tonight and realized it started 2 years ago. I have been sitting here for almost 2 hours reading the whole thing (with some interuptions). I have always wanted to open a restaurant but with a wife and three little ones haven't seen the right opportunity. I was pulling for you like a character in a novel. I admire you and your family and all you went through. Best wishes for the future. One question, what ever happened with the contractor who was going to sue you over the pipe cleaning (maybe I missed it). I was getting mad reading that, I hope justice prevailed for you.

P.S. Website is great. Loved getting to see the menu.


----------



## joed617

Thanks for the feedback, I see you noticed the alabama white sauce too .. Well Bert, I prevailed in the lawsuit. We were willing to drop our case if they dropped thiers.  The judge ruled in our favor but, I still had to replace the duct work in the end. This sunday will be our 3rd brunch and next week starting the 21st we start live music on fridays and saturday evenings. We had to have the building rezoned for live entertainment <what a bunch of red tape that was> But, it's changed and we got the license. Business if going well even though it's lent <no meat on fridays for some> so kinda slow tonight .. I figure in 2 weeks we'll be busy as all get out.  Thanks again and it does read like a novel at times but I think if anyone plans to open a joint and they read this forum they can an idea of what goes on behind the sceens and what to expect. 

Yours in Smoken'

Joe


----------



## joed617

Update!! After a long haul of having to rezone the building and reapply for the entertainment license and we finally got it! This past friday and lastnight <saturday> was our 1st evening with live blues and it went great. We filled the place <twice>. This hasn't been tried before in this neighborhood ever and we are the first to do so. The folks that came really enjoyed themselves. This has always been in our plans to have bbq, blues and beer. so right now we are 3 for 3. We do have one more thing that we want to do but that is a secret and is going to take some time and I'll let you know when is starts. It's been a long road but we stayed focused on our dreams, followed the rules and put up with alot of <can I say crap here>? laugh.  I'm kinda beat and today I have a full day off <my 1st since new years day> and I do over 100 hours a week <it's not easy> but worth it when you see your dreams materialize. Kinda like smoking meats .. low and slow and lots of patience. well, I going to have some coffee and enjoy this Easter Sunday and hope everyone have a fantastic day. Oh we do have a video or 2 on the website  "Smokenjoesbbq.com" as well as some reviews.. 

Yours in Smoken,

Smoken' Joe


----------



## ronp

Joe thanks for the reply the other day in a different thread and you advised me to read  this, thanks! I had no freakin' idea what you went through to get where you are now, CONRATS. I read every page of this and it is unreal what torture the government put you through. You are a trooper and after owning a rib joint years ago for 8 years I know I didn't have any hassels like you did. I really respect your determination and dedication to live your dream.



If I do my dream I am going to keep it simple and hopefully make enough dough to pay the bills and put a few $ in my pocket for a rainy day.

Good luck forever you earned it and deserve it.


----------



## joed617

Hi Ron, 
         I don't get to come online as often as I would like to.  I'm working somewhere between 106 to 108 hours per week. It's been a battle to say the least but we are getting great reviews and lot's of cool and interesting folks are comming in. Right now the restaurant biz for the most part is slowing down for some. In our case it's picking up a bit. I did a Jack Daniels catered event for 500 people, another event for MIT for 70 people and now I'm looking at another event for this comming week for 350 people. Have you ever heard of people making reservations at a bbq joint? Well we have been taking them. Just had one yesterday for 20 people. Anyway, this is what I told my son "If your in it for the money it's not going to happen overnight, Also success is earned and not given, Success is also not for the weak, you have to earn it, That means when things seem to be at thier worst you stay focused and keep going forward. You'll trip and fall and you have to brush off your knees and keep moving and don't look back. Another thing is never and I mean never have a false sence of security and say "gee I made it and now I can relax and sit back." I think this is why most restaurants or businesses fail in the 1st year. Anyway, I hope this posting I started sometime ago has helped you out some, maybe answered a few questions and so on. Keep in touch and if I can help you out let me know.

Joe a/k/a Smoken' Joe


----------



## ronp

Thanks for your time Joe, I know you are a busy peerson.

I had a big joint with fine dinning 80 seats, 40 stool bar, never again. In northern Wisconsin we had only one season for business, summer. A few weeks in October, one in November, deer season, one at xmas snowmobiling, then a long hard winter. Population 3,000 some nights did not serve a customer. Don't know how I sutrvived so long.

It was in Minocqua Wisconsin. Phillips On The Lake (The Place For Ribs).
One sense of accomplishment for me is Bon Appetit published my sauce recipe in their hard coverd book, (Beef, Lamb, Veal and Pork) in 1984.

Thanks again!


----------



## monty

That's our Joe!

Maikin' us proud and keeping Boston on its toes!

Cheers!


----------



## queen p

Well, Joe,
After reading the entire saga over the past few weeks,  (Started back to front, then the middle, the beginning, and back to the end again) I feel like a close personal friend Well, I swore I would never get sucked into another forum where I spent all my waking hours keeping up with everyone's wonderful posts, but here I am: My first post. 
Mainly to tell you how wonderful your tale is, and how disappointed I am with the Q joints here in CT right now (the one I went to tonight, Cookhouse in East Hartford changed their menu, dropped a whole lot of good stuff like slow roasted smoked Prime Rib sandwiches, Cajun Popcorn, Fried Okra and so much more- not to mention the Abita beer they haven't had since Katrina) I am trying to think of an excuse to come to Boston! 

Well, lo and behold, I'm working diligently today, when my boss's boss comes in to tell me he is sending my boss up to Cambridge to  borrow  some equipment from one of our other offices for me. I was on a conference bridge for over three hours today, and couldn't get off to find out if he was going today, much less give him a handful of bills to pick me up some good pulled pork or brisket! By the time I could call him, he was already in Cambridge. Boo, hiss! No Que for me! (and I'd have bought him a batch too!)

BUT! All is not lost! This item is only borrowed. We still have to return it to Bent St in Cambridge next week! Why, By MY reckoning, that's only about 15 minutes away! 

So if someone comes in for a bunch of take-out for CT next Wednesday or Thursday and says Karie sent them, you'll know that your saga got you another customer!

And I agree with the fellow who said it read like a novel. I searched high and low for it (thought I had it bookmarked) after my PC did a restart on me and I lost it! (since it is no longer a sticky! 


Congratulations, and don't let your Barbie Que (wife) go. She's a keeper!

BTW, I suddenly have a hankering to buy my first smoker. It never seemed practical before. But I come from a family where my mother's uncle actually willed his Carolina BBQ recipe to my dad! And I, in turn, have that wonderful recipe! And my Bro-in-law smoked a shoulder and shipped it up to me from Georgia! So I have been looking. Maybe I'll hit Cabela's Saturday, Any suggestions for a newbie? My search for a home smoker several weeks ago is how I found this site! 

It's good to know where a Southern girl can get good eatin' Even if I DO have to go to Boston for it! 
Now if I could just find a place that makes decent grits... Or any grits at all! 

Karie,
Newbie


----------



## ronp

If you are looking for a no brainer, less work and time, I reccomend a Masterbuilt Electric MES from Sam's Club.

They are great!

Good luck,
Ron


----------



## squeezy

I like my propane Camp Chef Smoke Vault ... easy to use and loads of space.
Soon to have a ProQ Excel 20 vertical charcoal.


----------



## joed617

Hi Kari, We actually have folks drive the 2 hours from Ct. They love the place. This July 4th we have a guy who does  "James Brown" he's really good. We use to make grits for sunday brunch but had to stop the gospel brunch. Last one was farther's day, we had to set the line up as usual and then the brunch line and then the prime rib special for dad's day. well, the brunch didn't do well. But the bbq and prime rib did. So we'll back off the brunch thingy until the fall. This July 11th we'll be open for 1 full year and plan on roasting a pig for that Saturday the 12th. So I'll have to hunt down a pig, I'll remove the shelves in my smoker and cook'em in there should prove to be interesting. I'm going to hit the hay again. Momday is my late day we open at 5pm but still have to be there at 10am for inventory, smoke off the ribs and who knows. <we are going through well over 1000lbs of meet a week>  so I have to be on my toes .. Hope you make the trip up. I'm usually there most of the time I usually get my nap in around 5pm or so and usually back by 8pm .. Oh, I started out with this thread so folks will see what the process is and so on, the pit falls <no pun intended> and so on.  

Have a great day off to complete something <my nap>,

Joe aka Smoken' Joe


----------



## queen p

Joe,
I've been trying to convince the other half that it would be perfect to hit "Bahstin" for the 4th- You know, see the Pops, The Queen Mary 2 will be in town (and friends will be on her- I had hoped it would be us, but we couldn't swing it work wise)
And while we're there, there just HAPPENS to be this new BBQ place. He loves his brisket. I'm a Pulled Pork person, but am slowly starting to move over to brisket, too. And while there, a co-worker who swears the Ricotta Pie at Modern Pastry is better than any other in the world (including the Italian section of Hartford) would love a pie, and she's been very helpful to me lately.

Well, heck, what more reason do we need? I also have a high school girlfriend who splits her time between her home in Cambridge (up the street, more or less) and her other place in the Berkshires. And Marc's bro lives in Boston too. Well, heck! We're practically there!

The 12th sounds intriguing.  Unfortunately, he has a couple of Japanese businessmen coming into demo his product.  One apparently speaks English the other doesn't But my Japanese is horrible.

The big problems with the 4th (other than logistics) is I am on call, here in Connecticut. <sigh> 
Who knows. Stranger things have happened! 

You need to have a booth down near the Charles for the fireworks! 
<LOL> I'm sure you don't have enough to do already! 

We'll get there. Sooner than later, I hope. We plan on getting up to Maine to the camps at least once this summer, so maybe a detour into Boston, or if Johnny Clegg tours there this year. (A couple of years ago he played Somerville) 


Keep those fires burning! I'm looking at all sorts of smokers for my first. 

Karie


----------



## joed617

This Friday we'll be open for a full year can you believe it? So for the party this saturday July 12th <our anniversary is July 11th> I ordered a 75lb pig to roast. It's been a long haul and business during this tough time with the price of gas and the economy not doing so well we are doing well. Business continues to pick up some and many, many blues bands are sending up cd's and want to play at Smoken' Joe's. I also want to thank you all for the support, kind words and cheering us on. It's been alot of work to get established and for the most part now we've become a destination for some folks. <not a bad thing>  The folks that have made it to our place are the best, I mean really great folks and have become part of our family and visit us often. Anyhow, I'll be starting the pig roast early saturday for saturday night I may even get a birthday cake, party hats and so on for the folks that stop by. We'll also have the band playing so it's going to be a fun night. So again thanks for you continued support and I hope to meet a few more folks from here, so if you're in the neighborhood stop by and say hi.  I'm off to work and don't get to post as all that much anymore <I need a life (laugh)> .. 

Yours in Smoken,
Smoken' Joe


----------



## ronp

I am very happy that you reached your dream.

Continued success!!!

Ron


----------



## joed617

Hi Ron, The dream is never over:) We now have live music 5 nights per week. (Wednesday through Sunday) and no cover charge to boot. We have had over 25,000 guest in our frist year <not bad eh?> We've added smoked roast beef and steak tips to the menu as well as andouille sausage that we make in house. Still it's lots of work and lots more to do yet. Thr restaurant biz is slow this time of year, seems the last few weeks in august are the worse for sales but we are so far holding steady.  We have many regulars who join us weekly and they love the joint. Now, what I didn't expect was the hours I put in. I start at 7am 6 days a week and 10am on mondays, some days especially on weekends I won't get home until after midnight to 1am and back at it again at 7am. Kind of reminds me of the movie "groundhog day" with bill murry.. laugh... It's worth it though we have alot of friendly folks come in and enjoy the food and music. Ah, I forgot to mension we were invited to do a "Street Fair" in Sept. We'll be the only bbq stand and they are expecting well ove 5000 ppl to show up, a guy told me to expect 10 to 12 thousand folks because  last year there were 3 other events being held in the city on the same day and this year we are the only event that day. Sooo who knows, any Idea how many ribs and pulled pork to make? Kidding...Have a great one.. I'm outta here for now and thanks for the posting.

Handshake,

Joe


----------



## Dutch

Joe, glad that the dream still lives.  It sounds like you had a great first year.  Do drop in from time to time (as time permits of course) and let us know how you all are doing; remember friend-your still part of the family here at SMF!


----------



## joed617

Hi Dutch and happy belated birthday! <so that makes you 39 and holding?>  The dream still lives. and yes we had a pretty good first year and the 2nd year is looks even better. I do pop in once and a while when time permits but that's very rare.  I now use my home just for sleeping and showering <laugh> I hope you and yours are doing well as are your grandchildren. You would enjoy this one. My waitress asked me if I would talk to a couple at a table because as the waitress said "They really love the food" soo I went over and introduced myself and the guy said "My wife is in the food business and you should listen to her" So, I listened, She told me the chili was too salty, I told her I didn't use salt in my chili. Then she went on telling me that the ribs are burnt, I did explain to her that they are smoked and it's bark. I figured at this point nothing I said was going to make her happy. I asked her how she did her ribs, Her reply was "I BOIL them in onions and peppers and then I place them in the over with the liquid and onions and peppers covering them with foil and in a few hours there're done, falling off the bone. I said to myself "OK" Now I had to ask her where she was from. She told me she was from Nova Scocia, I chuckled on the inside and all along this lady never looked up at me. I figured her husband was laughing on the inside as well because he gets to see some other guy get it from his wife. A week went by and we have this guy who's mom lives up here and he's from Nashville and I told him the story and he asked me what do they eat up in Nova Scotia and all we could come up with was "Pickled Herring" and we laughed about it. Anyway, I figured out why that waitress (who is no longer with us) asked me to visit her table. It seems that if I talk to the guest (I usually do) thier tips go up. I told her after that lady to NEVER ask me to talk to another table again. I usually make rounds and say hi on my own, But sheesh being put on the spot like that was atleast to say uncomfortable. You can usually pick out the folks that nomatter what you do they won't be happy so if I please 90% of the people 90% of the time I'm happy. anyway I thought you would enjoy that li'l story. 


Yours in Smoken,

Joe


----------



## monty

Heya, Joe!

Good to see you're hanging in there and giving the Boston food scene hell!

I once had a similar experience in my restaurant in Lexington, only it was with "natives". Watress called me to a table where sat a couple in their forties and two teenaged sons. Each of them had eaten a different menu item.

The "man" of the family began to tell me what was wrong with everything they ate and that they would not came back unless I made their evening meal a free one. Talk about chutzpah!

I asked them why, if the food was soooo baaad were their plates so clean it appeared that they had licked them. I personally presented them with their check and invited them back for some more of our horrible food since it appeared that they liked it so much! They must have come up from Boston and I never saw them again! Sometimes the customer just isn't always right!

Cheers!


----------



## smokin365

It seems you got scammed.  If something was truly terrible, they wouldnt have scarfed it down like that.  ive never owned a restaurant, but was 2nd cook in a q joint.  I know that point of view is different between owner and employee, but if i had seen that, I would have told them "We dont run a soup kitchen. If you want a free meal i suggest that you go ask your local Saint Vincent De Paul organization"(catholic charity group)
I do have to say that it takes great will power in a situation like that and respect any one who can keep cool with people like that.


----------



## monty

Ya just nevah know the games people wanna play. In this case, they lost. I got paid and the waitress was tipped. And without a single sore word or any raising of voices.

Cheers!


----------



## gnubee

Joe I am a total newb to Smoking and have been inspired greatly by this Thread.

Finally at long last I have reached the end of this thread whew! Almost a two hour read. Like a good book I just couldn't put it down so to speak.

I sure wish British Columbia was a tad closer cause I wish I could try out your menu. Your persistence in the face of such long odds has for me been a truly amazing read. My hats off to you my friend. I applaud both You and your wife for having such true grit. 

We desperately need a Smoking Joe's up this way. Folks up here think that boiled ribs are just fine as long as there is a lot of off the shelf BBQ sauce slathered on it. They think rubs are what you get from a masseuse,Mopps are for Cleaning floorrs and Smokin isn't good for you but with the help of the patch you can quit.

I googled a map and your restaurant is only 3007 miles or 46 hours driving time away covering 12 states and two provinces so this would be a fairly close 2nd location for you should you care to expand. To far? OK then maybe a franchise. 

I was particularly impressed by the review that mentioned the cleanliness of your place. Man if the guy only knew what it took for you to get it that way He'd have added another star to your already high rating. 

Cheers and keep Smoking


----------



## chargrilled

I am laughing my a&& off, very well put. Wow I needed that.

Bee I think there are ALOT of folks that think that way. LOL


----------



## richtee

A-freaking-men. I'm about ready to give up local-yokel rib contests. As I have said before "They don't know a good rib if it hit them in the head".


----------



## douglaslizard

congrats on a good year i too have a dream of one day opening a bbq spot  any tips on getting started i guess i will take another day off and read through the whole thread .


----------



## joed617

Hi GnuBee,  Thanks for reading the thread. It is a long read but hopefully worth it if you plan on opening uo a place. We had some idea what it would take but things did pop up that we didn't plan on. So you have roll with the punches and keep moving forward and in time those things did pass. <at times like a kidney stone "very painful">  but we got through it. I know now what it takes to open up a place and from the get go, be frugal and don't spend anymore than you have too. For instance, To buy my smoker up here "used" would have been 12,000.00 bucks. I found one in Alabama used for 3,000.00 bucks and another 500.00 for shipping and storing. So shop around ALOT.  You also have to learn a word, This word is "NO" if not, people will bleed you dry. Just a quick note I'll write more later. Good luck in your new hobby, it can be fun. I still enjoy smoking meat. 

Joe


----------



## joed617

Hi Doug, Interesting enough, I read an article in a magazine and it said "We'll give you advice for $50,000.00 and what you get is that we'll try to talk you out of it" I did laugh at that one. I'll only charge you let's say half that if you act now! <laugh>  If you're serious read this thread, I started it and didn't think it would be all that helpful but after reading it again it will show you what we had to overcome just to get the doors opened and not the work we did before hand. Research, demographics and eating at the other bbq joints. What did we have that was differnt and how do we seperate ourselves from the other bbq places. In other words, What would bring people in to your place when they've been eating at the other places for so long. Remember now, people are creatures of habit and you have to be creative to get them in your door. Also remember this and this is a good one. Serving food you get ONE chance to make your guest happy. if they have a good experience you're in luck and they may tell a few friends. If they have a bad experience they WILL tell all thier friends about it. So as I said, it's a one shot deal and you better put your best foot forward. We all know food is a matter of taste, Well some folks you just can't please no matter what you do. Now, this is the computer age and we have blogs and the word travels quickly. Do I take what they say in the blog about me seriously? Depends what was said.  The service is slow, I know this and doing our best to fix that.  Some don't like the food and they say that they're from the south <south boston maybe>  because for the most part we get alot of transplants and college students to have relocated here and they bring thier parents to the place and they love the food. Then I go online and read that some don't like the food. what I'm saying is you're not going to make everyone happy and if you have thin skin and take it too personal you will crumble under that pressure. So back to the advice. My only advice is this, If you really want something you'll work hard for it and get out of it what you put into it. Success isn't given to you, It's earned and by this I mean. If things come up <oh, and they will come up> are you strong enough to do whatever it takes to move forward? or will you give up and throw in the towel? again success isn't for the weak or the people who are not willing to give it thier all. I hope I didn't scare you, but it's the truth. First thing first, write a solid business plan and ask yourself why would people want to come to your place to dine in and what you have to offer that's differnt. 

Good luck,

Joe


----------



## joed617

Updated:  The News Paper is doing an article on our place and should be out next week. <how cool is that> I did an interview on friday and later that night they were taking pictures. BTW we are also producing a concert for October 12th and we have James Montgomery as the headliner. Check out our website if you're interested. So alot has been happening... 

Joe 

smokenjoesbbq.com


----------



## monty

Still stirring things up in Boston, eh? Funny note; my late father's name is James Montgomery. Therre was never a hint of blues in his music taste. Now, bring on a CD full of bagpipe tunes....
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Good to see that things are happening in an awsome way. Perhaps I should rephrase that....Good to see that you are MAKING things happen in an awesome way!

I must say that your website is super! My only lament is that my bandwidth just cannot handle the better features of the site. But for what I can access...GREAT!

Keep at it good friend!

Cheers!


----------



## joed617

Thanks Monty, 
     It's been 15 months since we opened. <wow time flies by quickley>  It's the busy season for you comming us as well. Keep up the good work and keep those roads safe and in case nobody told you this "Thank You" for doing a great job.

Handshake,

Joe


----------



## monty

Thanks, Joe!

I'll pass your message on to all my brothers and sisters in orange!

Wow! Fifteen months! Great going!

Looking forward to my "change of circumstances". October 16th is THE day! We will visit you after Vermont thaws out next spring!

Cheers!


----------



## joed617

Wow, the 16th eh ... That should be a major change and for the better no doubt! I think a CONGRATULATIONS is in order.. Does Vermont really thaw out in the spring? I suppose that's why Vermont has great maple syrup! those cool nights in the spring and warm days makes for good tapping.. 15 months the 11th <this saturday> I think i had 2 days off perhaps 3 at most. It's worth it and we are becomming a destination rather than a place of curiousity. Folks drive from Ct, Maine and NH to come here so We got to be doing something right. :) 

Cheers,
Joe


----------



## pizzazer

With the help of the information I gather in this discussion I think it might help me.,



_________________
Commercial Deep Fryer


----------



## joed617

Planning on opening a BBQ Joint?


----------



## joed617

Sorry guys and gals... It's been a while and I should be slapped on the wrist.. The economy is down and been working way too much. also some health issuses I had to deal with the past few months. For example ... Had a sleep study done and learned I have sleep apnea so now I have to wear a mask when I go to bed, I also had hernia surgey <not much there either> stil recoverng from that one. and one last thing .. had a very bad ear infection.. went to my Dr's one day got a script... next day my face around the ear was swollen went back to the dr and they put me on other meds the infection spread and was in the ER that night, they put a wick in my ear and new meds .. next day the wick fell out and had to go back to the ER to have another one put in ... My wife said it's natures way of tell me to slow down, I'm only 2 week pre-op hernia surgery and couldn't have it repaired until my sons broken arm healed <he runs the kitchen at night> so I put the surgery off until he came back to work. I was covering his shift as well ... sooooo the good news is in 3 months or so I'm going to be a grandfarther for the 1st time... other than that .. not much going on .. :)

Cheers

Smoken Joe


----------



## monty

WOW! Sure sounds like you have a plateful, Brother!

Been quite bizzy on my end, too. But fortunately without any medical drama.

Sheep are fine and looks like we will have lambs by October then get started on another batch for May. Chickens are due to come into lay middle of September and of course there is so much to do here it is incredible.

I am sure that a lot of folks would have liked to respond to your last post but most likely they couldn't. Seems for a bit we could not post to stickies.

So, now that I am getting back into the swing of things the first thing I did was start making headaches for Brian. He has fixed the problem and I sincerely hope that all the good folks following your progress can now reply.

So, take care and get you and your family healed up and we're looking for nothing but good news but appreciate sharing the not so good.

Best Wishes,
Good Luck,
and
Cheers!


----------



## retread

Is sleep apnea why you shaved your beard?  My bride and I ate at Smoken' Joes last Tuesday afternoon and saw you there.   You were sittin at the bar talking to a younger guy with a long ponytail.  We enjoyed our lunch and continued on for a nice day.

By the way if you use a nasal mask, you don't have to shave your beard.  I use one and have a beard!


----------



## joed617

It's also a my new summer look .. why didn't you come over and say Hi? I am a mouth breather when I sleep .. I am amazed at how many folks do have sleep apnea .. 


Joe


----------



## vulcan75001

Joe..
I'll be dropping in to see you next Sunday the 13th...


----------



## joed617

Richard, As always it was great to see you.  Yo going to post the pics of your new toys?

Joe


----------



## pineywoods

Joe good to see you around hope all is going well


----------



## shellbellc

Good to hear from you Joe, hopefully recovery is final! 

So have you changed up anything at the restaurant?  Just wondered if you still have your basics that you started with!


----------



## zjaybird

Joe,

I just spent over 2 hours glued to my monitor reading what looks like the name for a good novel.  Starting a Restaurant, the trials tributation of going to hell and back.  I almost wonder if you should write a book or something other than this forum to warn/help those that are still treading in the shallow water and have not yet traveled to the deep end of red tape.
Again WOW, I don't think I have been that glue to anything on the Internet in a long time. 
Conrats on the business, wish you the best, and you have reaffirmed the most valuable lesson you can have in life.  If your heart is not 100% into something, don't do it.
Hey now that you are into your 3rd year......how do I get a T shirt or Hat to advertise here in Colorado?

Great story, Thanks again


----------



## vulcan75001

Yes Joe...It was great to get together again...It's always a pleasure ...Will have to get back up there again soon....
Ok   Here are some pics of the new toys..

Old bike I traded in..


New bike...


And the new smoker...Traeger 075


First try with it...3 racks of BB's


came out great..


The traeger is working out just fine...really like it...

Joe..take care...will be in touch ...
Stay well my friend.


----------



## joed617

Hey Richard, Great to see you again also. NICE new toys you have there . We'll have to get together again soon. 

Joe


----------



## pepeskitty

Nice looking ribs,  We too have a Treager and really like it.  Although we have the Lil' Texas.  I wish mine was the 075.


----------

